# CHALLENGE: Take a walk each day



## David (Jul 23, 2011)

Many years ago I had to retire prematurely as an athlete -- it was my passion and what I loved.  I fell into a deep depression and got to the point that I had to move back home.  I got so bad that when I finally started the long journey back, my mother had to accompany me outside on short walks.  The first one was literally about 50 feet before I had to turn back.  But those short walks were the start of a great journey.

IBD has set me back.  I'm nowhere near as bad as I was way back when, but I now understand the value of a daily walk.  Not only for exercise, but to get out there in the "Real World" and smell the roses.  Therefore, I am creating a challenge.  Not just for you, but for me.  If you're interested, let's do this together.  Peer pressure is quite powerful   But remember, your mind is going to try every trick in the book to get you to NOT walk.  If possible, overcome that negative and cultivate something positive with your walk.

*The Idea:* 
Signup in this thread and take a daily walk.  It doesn't matter how long it is.  It can be 50 feet or 5 miles.  Once you're done with the walk, respond in this thread with *something positive* that you experienced on your walk.  That could be an amazing smelling flower, a beautiful lizard sunning himself, a magnificent tree swaying in the sunlight, or whatever.

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q:*  What if I miss a day?
*A:*  No biggie, just try and go for a walk the next day.

*Q:*  Will you think less of me if I stop?
*A:*  Nope!  I'm good at quitting myself, which is part of the reason I created this thread.  Peer pressure is great!  But if we stop, we stop.  No reason to get upset about it.  But hopefully this is beneficial for some of us 

*Q:*  Does it matter when, where, or how long I go for?
*A:*  Nope!

Now signup and get walking!


----------



## David (Jul 23, 2011)

Today I went for a walk in my backyard with my shirt off.  I walked around and around my pool.  I noticed the delicious warmth of the sun on my back and chest and imagined all the yummy vitamin D my body was creating.

:thumright:


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll sign up 

I may only get as far as my mailbox for now, but I will make it a point to stop and take a look around and find something positive while I am outside.
Hopefully that is good enough for the moment, until I feel better anyhow!


----------



## David (Jul 24, 2011)

Crohn's Mom said:


> I'll sign up
> 
> I may only get as far as my mailbox for now, but I will make it a point to stop and take a look around and find something positive while I am outside.
> Hopefully that is good enough for the moment, until I feel better anyhow!


Woo!

And getting to your mailbox is great!  It's that much further than yesterday.  And maybe tomorrow you can go two steps beyond your mailbox.

Welcome to the Walking Club!  :hug:


----------



## Astra (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a lovely idea David!
I'll join up too!
I walk a lot around work, we have great gardens and a lake, it's beautiful.
xxx


----------



## David (Jul 24, 2011)

Astra101 said:


> I'll join up too!


Yay!

My big Anatolian puppy has decided to join too.  We went for a walk around 12:30 to soak in some sun.  While on our walk, we came across some beautiful flowers and stopped to watch mother nature at work.  Bees, bugs, and butterflies galore!








Bonus puppy pic.  I think she's as out of shape as I am


----------



## Astra (Jul 24, 2011)

ooo I've got some of that, it's Black-eyed Susan!
And it's rampant!


----------



## AndiGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a great idea.  I can take my babies for a walk in the double stroller.  That will really be a total body workout.  LOL!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in, need some peer pressure sometimes.

Went to beach, ran around playground with my 3yr old and managed to pack an amazing picnic for my family. 

Ireland doesn't have great weather at any time of the year but this weekend has been amazing, In the past a warm day would have sent me hiding under a large rock (one with a toilet attached). I'm very proud of myself, in the tail end of a flare and managed to create a great memory for my girls (not one of mommy sitting things out) 

Go on everyone give it a go!!!

I too remember those days of being too afraid or sick to step outside and no doubt I will probably have them again but if you can get to that mail box today maybe tomorrow it will be running around a playground.

GOOD LUCK

Gwen xxx


----------



## Goldfish (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll go for it too as if Gwen is in Ireland and can do it so can I but it will start tomorrow as Its getting late here. Had loads of energy the last 3 days but exhaustion came out of the blue at me today. So here's to tomorrow.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeaaaa fair play goldfish,

Get some nice rest tonight and if you're up for it a nice walk tomorrow, hows the weather in Cork? we had lovely sunshine in Louth all weekend, so hopefully it will last at least for a few days. Will check in with ya tomorrow for an update 

Gwen xxx


----------



## Goldfish (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Gwen. There's the good peer pressure that David mentioned :lol: and that I need. Weather supposed to be good Sat and today but its been dull and you just think its going to lash (good irish phrase :ylol but it doesn't. Kinda wish it would and be done with it. Really strange that the exhaustion is back as I feel I am good at the mo. Does that happen? Was busy yesterday but this is more than tired. Anyway I have rain gear so walk, here I come.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 24, 2011)

We have had blue skies, not a single cloud and no sign it will lash hehehe still have all the windows open as it is so warm or maybe it the sunburn ouchhhhhh. All the guys on here will think we are having a heatwave in Ireland the way I'm talking but was beginning to think I was going to have to wear wetsuit for the rest of the summer or whats left of it.
Yes tiredness can happen easily especially if you over did it yesterday? I find when it is warm I tend to drink more, then need toilet more and so it begins, but even the heat can knock it out of you if your not having more trips to bathroom. I find taking the occasional Dioralyte can really help to balance the body salts and fluids.

I'm looking forward to our multi-county walk tomorrow but if you're still exhausted don't over do it.

Gwen xxx


----------



## David (Jul 24, 2011)

Wooo Hoooo!  Welcome new club members!  

:ghug:


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks David 

Needed that push, far too easy to take the I'll do it tomorrow approach. funny thing is I want to do these things even more so when I'm in a flare, like my body is teasing me, and when I'm in remission I get lazy. 
Life is for living. 

Gwen XXX


----------



## Entchen (Jul 24, 2011)

David, you rock. While it's nice out, I'm trying to cycle daily, but I'll switch to walking once the snow falls. 

And what was nice about today's bike ride: I cycled over to church this morning in the SUNSHINE. We have had far more days with rain and clouds than days of sun lately.  Even the mosquitoes slept in this morning, so I had a peaceful, sun-filled ride.


----------



## Gue33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Achy joints and muscles made it hard to walk or do just about anything Friday and Saturday.  Happy to say that I walked around my yard an weeded a flower bed today.  The bed looks nice again.  If I could figure out how to load pictures I would.  Makes me feel good.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll sign up!  I need to walk my dog more than I do so I'm going to make an effort to walk her as often as I can.  She's fat and out of shape so it'll be good for both of us!


----------



## Entchen (Jul 24, 2011)

Riversilt, I'd love to see pictures of your garden! (I haven't figured out how to post pictures, either.) :ybiggrin:


----------



## Gems867 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in. I need some exercise and to loose some weight. Walking starts tomorrow!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 25, 2011)

Up at 7am got kids ready and off to have breakfast at beach, didn't get chance to walk far as it was heavy rain  but my 1yr old said two new words, It's a good day.

Good luck to everyone and hope you're doing well today Goldfish.

Gwen xxx


----------



## Scifimom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sign up too.

Today I walked from my car to my office (dont laugh my parking space is approx 500metres from my office). While I was walking I met an old friend who had not seen me for over a year. She said that I look better and have tottaly lost the sickness pale color I had last summer. YAY!


----------



## Goldfish (Jul 25, 2011)

Went to the local shop for a walk today and took the long way round. Nice to be in the fresh air. Good practice as going on a short break on Wednesday and will be walking Everywhere.

Energy as little better today thanks Gwen!


----------



## Agent X20 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just having a little catch up on the forum and I saw this. What a brilliant idea and something I've been trying to do for the last month. You do need a wetsuit on some days if you want to venture out of the house here, but I'm still trying.
My goal was to do an extra 2,000 paces each day. I've measured it out and it's quite a nice walk around the village and back... but I'll go further if I'm in the mood (and it isn't raining)
The best thing is that it was a bit of a chore when I started, and now I actually have days when I look forward to going out.
Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Entchen (Jul 25, 2011)

Agent, a walk around a village in the UK sounds absolutely ideal, wetsuit or no!

On my walk around campus today, I saw a bunny. Hurray!


----------



## Goldfish (Jul 25, 2011)

I must take more notice too of what I see and then If I get any nice pics I'll share them with you all like Davids above.


----------



## David (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to the new club members!

I went for a walk yesterday but then got distracted and forgot to post it (oopsie).  My pup and I went for a walk after a big storm here and the sides of the road were more flooded than normal.  I saw something hitting the top of the water and stopped to watch.  They were small little tadpoles.  So cute!


----------



## Jessi (Jul 26, 2011)

I just REALLY need to sign up. I'm asking all 5 of my kids and my husband to join me. Not only will this help me on a personal level, but it will encourage family bonding time. In this fast-paced world, my kids all seem to be running in every direction. This will be wonderful!


----------



## Goldfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, no walk today but I think you will forgive me as I spent the whole afternoon tidying and mowing the lawn and garden. I suppose I did have to walk a lot to do that. So i was out in the fresh air, getting exercise and vitamin D. Yes I would like to announce that it is actually sunny and very warm here in Ireland. (By warm it is probably about 20 degrees Celsius). Somebody please send a message to the Guinness Book of records! Hope your getting it too Gwen!

This is not in my garden but outside in the front of the estate. Hope you like it.


----------



## Gue33 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## tiloah (Jul 26, 2011)

This is beautiful. I love this idea. This is me signing up but I'm going to officially start in a few days, when I'm over this horrible cold.


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm signing up. Started going for short walks since getting out of the hospital and have my energy back. I like the idea of posting something neat we saw..makes you pay more attention to the beauty in life. Hope to have something interesting to post tomorrow. GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Jessi (Jul 26, 2011)

I did it! My feet and ankles are exhausted, but it was so worth it! I live just blocks from the mountain trails, so my walk was a bit more of a hike. Nothing compared to what I used to do (8 miles of hiking/jogging/brisk walking each day before life changed), but I imagine I can work up to that again... It actually seems scary to say that. But I really want that part of my life back! 

I looked up at the mountains from base of a beautiful trail, and I was reminded of their magnificence. I felt a bit of vertigo and knew I wasn't ready to take on the narrow trails. But I did walk quite a bit on the hills underneath. One of my sons went up the steep trail, though. My whole family loved it!

Good family time. Good 'me' time, too. I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Scifimom (Jul 27, 2011)

Yesterday I walked around my block, almost every porch-balcony-window had pots with flowers in. The whole neighbourhood smelled of honeysuckle flowers. My cat followed me for half the time then she got bored and returned home.

I cant find a picture of my cat in photobucket so here is my favourite kitten pic







Its one of her kittens born last year, he was adopted last June. Since this birth my cat has been fixed, I am done having kittens


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry guys I got distracted yday with my update as well, went back to the beach for breakfast with hubby and kids, saw a beautiful horse galloping in the water with sun in background was a lovely sight, will have to start carrying my camera so I can show you.

I unfortunately didn't get out this morning, had dodgy night, had bathroom trip and felt if I let myself in there again I may just camp there for the rest of the night, it was 3am, pain, cramps and then the dreaded panic attacks brought sweating and then chills. I got up 7.30 and made tea and pancakes and sat out in garden in sunshine, it worked wonders felt a whole lot better.

Hey Goldfish your pic is gorgeous, looks like we are actually getting a summer. GO IRELAND, as she throws off her rain gear and welly boots 

David, your walk sounded lovely, haven't seen tadpoles since I was a child, will have to go the hunt for a pond.
Jessi, fair play to you, not sure I would be able to do that walk but I'm sure going try. Sounds like you had great family time. my girls are only babies but we love going out together and chatting about the future and showing the kids new things.

Hope you are all enjoying your walk wherever it may lead you.
Gwen xxx


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 27, 2011)

went for a walk up the street today. The hill was a little much for me so I turned back early, but I did see these flowers that I've never seen before. I took a picture with my phone but can't figure out how to put a pic in this post. anyways, nice to get out and about for a little.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

I went for a short walk into my doctors office today...does that count? 
I did find myself looking around for some beauty and thinking about this thread...the storm clouds rolling in were mesmerizing!
I promise to try harder soon


----------



## Jessi (Jul 27, 2011)

Crohn's Mom said:


> I went for a short walk into my doctors office today...does that count?
> I did find myself looking around for some beauty and thinking about this thread...the storm clouds rolling in were mesmerizing!
> I promise to try harder soon


I say it counts, because you found beauty around you. Doesn't it just help your mood, so much! I love this!


----------



## David (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the new members and good job those of you who have been walking!  

I went for a short walk today after receiving some injections into my chest (Prolotherapy) for constochondritis.  Part of the injection was lydocaine (no idea how to spell that) so my chest was numb.  I enjoyed being able to take full breaths without being in pain since my chest was nice and numb.  Oh god I hope this therapy works!


----------



## tiloah (Jul 27, 2011)

David said:


> Welcome to the new members and good job those of you who have been walking!
> 
> I went for a short walk today after receiving some injections into my chest (Prolotherapy) for constochondritis.  Part of the injection was lydocaine (no idea how to spell that) so my chest was numb.  I enjoyed being able to take full breaths without being in pain since my chest was nice and numb.  Oh god I hope this therapy works!


I hope it works too! I have heard good things about prolotherapy.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never heard of prolotherapy ... I sure hope it works for you!
And of course I will be especially wondering if it does so that I can look into it myself.  
do the injections hurt as much as cortisone ? or does the lidocaine take care of that ?
Glad you were able to walk without the pain!


----------



## Jessi (Jul 27, 2011)

I just got back from a nice walk  ika:  with my husband, 2 of my kiddos, and my boxer. The dog wishes I could walk faster. She's far too energetic. We walked around the block and found the most beautiful flowers and trees! :rosette1: :Flower:

I am most excited about my apple tree. We've had it planted on the edge of my property for at least 5 years now. It grows slowly here in the desert, but it's coming along!


----------



## Entchen (Jul 27, 2011)

Today I walked a student over to a different building on campus. It's a maze, so she got to her appt on time and I had a chance to make a connection with someone.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll sign up too!  I'm actually about to walk to my mail box (I think its like ~200 feet away). I'll edit with something positive. 

Edit: As soon as I walked out the door my neighbor's bull dog puppy came up to me and stared up at me while wagging its stubby little tail. It was cute.  The air also smelled nice (with a BBQ in the distance) and I saw another green walking stick bug (their pretty when they change green).


----------



## Jessi (Jul 29, 2011)

Today, I had a nice walk with my dog around a beautiful rest stop on my drive from Utah to Oregon. I really enjoyed watching her interact with grasshoppers for awhile! It was a long drive, so I was glad for the nice break the walk gave me.


----------



## David (Jul 29, 2011)

My fiance and I took a LONG walk down to the bay with our dog and walked along the shoreline.  I watched as my puppy trampled through the water with glee and not a worry in the world.

Good times


----------



## fromthegut (Jul 29, 2011)

I am signing up too !! I was walking for weight loss and other things and it no longer motivated me.  I have been isolating too much also !!

I now realize by being sedentary.. it upsets my stomach !! Great reason to walk. I was walking to a store almost every day but that was costly. I may need to do that but choose a low cost item to pick up. Aslo I foudn ti loenly walkign by myself..and then I would lose a partner or I would be sick and well it is hard to re hook up. 
  I will start tomorrow. This is the small step I need. I will do 20 minutes tomorrow. I need it to be something that if I work or go to school I can still fit it in ))


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 29, 2011)

Almost forgot to post today.  I went for a walk to the store and it was beautiful outside as usual with really nice weather. There's a house down the road that grows strawberries right near the sidewalk and would be easy picking without them seeing cause there's a tall hedge. I've been waiting for them to produce fruit cause I thought about snatching one and as I walked by and today there were so many plump red ones that all I could do was look at them when I walked by and all I thought was that it was so nice of them to have so many fresh berries that they could have anytime. I didn't even take one though I wish I had cause they looked really good.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Jul 29, 2011)

All of your walks so amazing, beaches, strawberries and even trips to the shops. I'm living for your stories at the moment, I'm housebound as my 1yr old just got her MMR shot yday and her leg has swollen my poor baby, hate to see anyone else in pain especially when its my children, I'm stressing myself and not being able to get out is not helping. If anyone has some nice pictures please post.


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 29, 2011)

My fiance's dog took me for a run today *panting*. Funny how you can forget the pain in your bum when you're being dragged down the street. This is great for me though. Getting me out and mind off my pain, and lord knows I will need the exercise when all this prednisone snacking catches up to me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 29, 2011)

Let's see...today I walked across the complex here to meet my husband for lunch - then walked back - about a mile total...also walked all over hte place - and with my work boots on my feet are killing me!

Tomorrow is County Fair day - guess what I will be doing all afternoon??? WALKING!...taking my daughter to the fair, should be a good timne with beautiful weather!


----------



## Jessi (Jul 30, 2011)

I stopped at another really pretty rest stop in Washington state. My family and I walked our dog across the grasses and through some amazing Ashwood trees. My daughter, Aspyn, discovered a beetle trap in between 2 trees. We had a good time inspecting those nasty-looking creatures that would otherwise be killing the Ashwoods. We really enjoyed the cool crisp air that we often don't get in our Utah summers. I feel really good inside. It will be another good sleep tonight.


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2011)

The pup and I took a walk down the road today.  The ditches are still full of water from all the downpours we've been having.  I saw some movement in one out of the corner of my eye and came to realize there was a big turtle chilling in the water.  I hung out and watched him for a little while.  He seemed so serene


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2011)

Went to get the mail again. Used to get winded going up those steps but not anymore. Plus the air outside tonight was very fresh and clean smelling since the fog has rolled in making everything damp.


----------



## Entchen (Jul 30, 2011)

I hurt myself at the gym (haha...sigh) but this evening I did a little of walking - and shopping - with a friend and we had a nice time catching up. He normally lives several hours away so it's nice having him in the city this summer.


----------



## Jessi (Jul 30, 2011)

I sent my kids on a fishing trip with their dad, and I took a nap. While napping, I had a dream that I took a walk...:ycool:


----------



## Jessi (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay... this one is for real: My father-in-law and I took a few kids and a few dogs up his street and back. It is such a beautiful neighborhood. All of the yards are filled with beauty. It's like everyone that lives around him has a green thumb! I walked about 30 minutes.


----------



## David (Jul 31, 2011)

I walked around today and felt something I haven't felt in awhile... my heart beating in my chest.  I think I forgot it was there...


----------



## David (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I took a walk through an area that led to our local beach.  On the walkway down towards the beach, there were SO MANY lizards.  It was incredible to see all the life scurrying about


----------



## Entchen (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't walk today but I did ride my bike to church, which garners comments every time (I pull up in my helmet and dressy flats with a big bag carrying my piano music and am hard to miss). I certainly don't do it for the attention: since I live car-free, it's either walk or bike (too short a trip to warrant a bus or taxi). It would be neat if others thought they might like to do same some week, though!


----------



## Jessi (Aug 1, 2011)

Entchen... I can just picture you on your bike in your dress shoes!

My walk was the most beautiful yet. I walked through the forest and found deer tracks, a tiny pond frog, hundreds of 2 inch slugs, towering trees, and wild bluberries. The bluberries tasted divine! I wish I could share them with all of you!I walked for a whole hour today! Feelin' great!


----------



## David (Aug 1, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm, wild blueberries!  NICE!  Your mention of deer tracks brought up a story of two friends of mine in highschool:

About 18 years ago now (gosh I'm getting old) two of my friends were walking along when one looked down and exclaimed to the other, "Oh my god, look!  Deer tracks!"

"No no no, those are bear tracks, you idiot" countered the other.

"Umm, they're deer tracks.  I used to be in the Boyscounts, I know what I'm talking about!" responded friend number 1.

"Bear tracks, I know it!"

"Deer tracks"

Bear tracks"

Back and forth this went for a couple minutes until a train hit both of them.


----------



## Scifimom (Aug 1, 2011)

Saturday, visit to the beach with the kiddos, I didnt exactly walked but was swimming for almost an hour, doing shoulder dives for my kids and pushing them on Inflatable toys just to see them jump into the sea in a second.

Sunday, another beach trip, I dont like sun, so I swam for an hour again and then I sat under our ubrella sipping ice tea.

Guys you should all visit Greece just to see the beaches. (and me of course :lol2


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 1, 2011)

Did a 7 km walk this morning with the stroller.  Did it in just under 2 hours.  Great weather, sunny and in the low 20s (Celsuis) with a nice breeze - great day for a holiday Monday.


----------



## Guest555 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will join this club.  Walked to the doctors to make an appointment.  13 minutes there and back.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome, zoid! Good walk today.

Mine was at the beach at Cape Lookout in Oregon. Not only did I walk along the shore for quite a ways, but also was climbing up several stepped rocks. It was wonderful... no vertigo, no loss of balance, no real fear of falling. No bathroom emergencies either!! I was there for several hours! I swear I can feel myself getting healthier and healthier. 

There were so many beautiful things about this walk. The ocean swells for one, the creeks flowing from the forests above, the sand dollars and seashells found all over the sand, the smell of the sea in the air, the purple crab I found in the mouth of a creek, and the setting sun on the horizon as it got late.

David, I am so grateful for this challenge! Thanks again for putting this thread out.


----------



## Mountaingem (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumleft:Awesome idea David-count me in! Does walking in and out of the house doing laundry count lol?


----------



## Entchen (Aug 2, 2011)

I walked through a corn maze yesterday. We covered about 5-6 kms and hilarity ensued when we tried to answer the trivia-type questions at each major juncture (How many times do the wheels on the bus go 'round? How many litres of milk does a cow produce in a year?).


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all. I have been away in England on hols for a week. There has been ALOT of walking involved so am feeling good about that. I hope everyone else has been able to get out and about. Missed chatting to you all too while I was away  Also I treated myself to the Wii Zumba fitness and tried the first class today. Fairly difficult but really good and so now I have no excuse if I cant get outside the front door. This might be handy too if you feel you cant leave the house and may be a tip to keep us all active. Better still you could always just do as much as you feel is possible and click the stop button when you need to. You know, not stuck out in the middle of nowhere needing to rush to the nearest loo! Anyone else into Wii fitness stuff or sports? The new Kinect is supposed to be good too. :banana: (This is what I looked like doing zumba Ha :rof
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 2, 2011)

Jessi said:


> Awesome, zoid! Good walk today.
> 
> Mine was at the beach at Cape Lookout in Oregon. Not only did I walk along the shore for quite a ways, but also was climbing up several stepped rocks. It was wonderful... no vertigo, no loss of balance, no real fear of falling. No bathroom emergencies either!! I was there for several hours! I swear I can feel myself getting healthier and healthier.
> 
> ...


Would live to see a photo if you have any.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 2, 2011)

Gwen pippy said:


> Sorry guys I got distracted yday with my update as well, went back to the beach for breakfast with hubby and kids, saw a beautiful horse galloping in the water with sun in background was a lovely sight, will have to start carrying my camera so I can show you.
> 
> I unfortunately didn't get out this morning, had dodgy night, had bathroom trip and felt if I let myself in there again I may just camp there for the rest of the night, it was 3am, pain, cramps and then the dreaded panic attacks brought sweating and then chills. I got up 7.30 and made tea and pancakes and sat out in garden in sunshine, it worked wonders felt a whole lot better.
> 
> ...


Hi Gwen I was in Dublin taking the ferry to wales last wed and it was glorious. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## David (Aug 2, 2011)

Took a walk on the beach today with my fiance.  We went shelling.  I found a few great ones.  Good times


----------



## Jessi (Aug 3, 2011)

Goldfish said:


> Would live to see a photo if you have any.


I would love to show you the photos. They are absolutely breathtaking! For some reason, I am missing a security token for putting my images on here. I think maybe my camera is taking photos with too high of a quality.

Today, my whole family hiked to the top of Mount Tabor, Oregon. Mt. Tabor is an inactive volcano covered in greenery. It was beautiful. It would've been peaceful, too, if it wasn't for my kids finding sticks on the ground and casting magical spells on eachother the whole time.  

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the walks as much as I am.


----------



## DougUte (Aug 3, 2011)

I walked from work to my G.I.'s office for my appointment today.  (Not that impressive, I left the back door of our building, crossed the parking lot, crossed a side street, and walked into his building.)


----------



## AndiGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread is very motivational!  The babies and I were going to go for our walk around the Campbell Creek Greenbelt, which is practically in our back yard.   We were warned by our neighbor that there is a black bear in our vicinity.  Oh goodness!  Well there is salmon swimming in the creek, and this is Alaska.  LOL!


----------



## lookitsjen (Aug 3, 2011)

Haven't actually gone for a walk for the sake of walking in a few days, BUT I actually have enough energy and no pain to have gotten off my butt yesterday and clean for the first time in forever, and today ran a bunch of errands with the fiance so I'm feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 3, 2011)

Busy day today (yesterday here now) running around but mostly in the car and going to see Harry Potter (which was a must of course) so got out the zumba again today and made up for it. Even got the hubby doing it.


----------



## DougUte (Aug 3, 2011)

No walk today. I will get going on it tomorrow, or I will ride my bike, which I like better.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 4, 2011)

Today I walked all over the Columbia Gorge Outlet Mall to shop for school uniforms for my children (4 hours long). It wasn't as fascinating as my previous walks have been, but it was a neccessity. One beautiful thing that I saw was a pair of leather boots.  Still feelin' great about this challenge.


----------



## fromthegut (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't been walkign but I have got out each day. even jsut do to a little bit of grocery shopping. Could use some fun and some finances !!


----------



## Scifimom (Aug 4, 2011)

Yesterday I wandered around at our local mall for almost two hours, I visited my favourite book store looking for new releases, I bought new summer shoes on sale (70%off wooohoo) I had a yummy Ice cream (Chocolate! yum) and I admired a couple of window displays with clothes I will never afford to buy even during sales season. 

I used the regular stairs and not the escalator to move from floor to floor. When I left I actually felt happy and satisfied.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 4, 2011)

No walk for me either although a long car journey to catch up with friends so I guess today is a day off. I may get adventurous and work out in the living room instead.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 5, 2011)

I spent the entire day at OMSI (Oregon Museum of Science and Industry), so I got a TON of walking done. I cannot even begin to tell of all the incredible things I saw there. Anyone who hasn't been there, really ought to try and check it out. I also met several people there from various places of the world - a family from China, a family from Italy, a couple from Spain, a brother and sister from Mexico... 

It was a fun way to spend my birthday with my family.


----------



## David (Aug 5, 2011)

I walked along the beach again today.  Lots of clouds in the sky and while I didn't wait until sunset as I had to be somewhere, the view was amazing


----------



## Jessi (Aug 6, 2011)

Today, I walked around the yard a little with the kids, playing hide and seek. But mostly I walked around (a LOT) indoors. I packed up all the bags and cleaned up my in-laws house, getting ready to leave Oregon and head back to Utah (home).

I know it's not that exciting, but I did get a workout out of it. It was a lot of fun playing in the yard with my kids. It's not that often that I feel well enough to join in the fun!


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 6, 2011)

Its 8.30am here and I am hanging. Went to a wedding yesterday and although I stuffed my face (carefully) I also danced my socks off. Pity I have to get up now as was a late night. Think I have a bit of a rest this weekend. Hope the journey back is a good one Jessi. How long will it take?


----------



## David (Aug 7, 2011)

I went for a late night walk last night around 1am down the street.  The moon was out and the clouds were lightly caressing its glow.  So beautiful.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday I walked only briefly at a couple of rest stops to and from the bathrooms. I spent 13 1/2 hours travelling in my car from Portland to my home in Utah. The drive went well. It was so beautiful! But, boy am I glad to be done with that!


----------



## Gue33 (Aug 7, 2011)

Walked from one campground to another at Gull Lake, Alberta.  Beautiful evening, saw the cutest little pudgy dog, cross between a Dachshund and a Pomeranian. I was covered from head to foot to stay out of the sun, so the mosquitoes were of no consequence.  Unlike my honey, poor guy, needed a willow switch to swat them away.  I was pretty stiff and sore from traveling in the car.  The walk took a lot of the pain away.  It was all good.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeaaa I'm out and about again, had a couple of bathroom days and then my little girl had a reaction to the mmr shot and she didn't sleep for 4 days, would happen when the hubby was away but both of us are back on track and enjoyed a walk around the shops today, the best was walking in the rain, felt it washed away the stress of the last week.

Hey Goldfish where are you getting all that energy from? trips to Wales and all night partying at weddings, send some energy up to me in Louth!!! OHHH and love the Wii too, can only switch on when my eldest is gone to bed though, as she jumps around me shouting "is it my turn yet, is it my turn yet" 

Gwen xxx


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a day off today. Gwen you were right, I'm using all my energy up and need to save some for college which will be starting in Sept. I'm terrible though, when I got over the exhaustion from my flare and the energy came back I went mad. I dont have any children though so I am sure I would be like a mad thing now if I did ha!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 7, 2011)

Its great to see you having a good time, you enjoy it!!! Are you all excited for college in Sept? 

You could always come to Louth and help me mind my children!!! we could have a Wii day hehehe


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 7, 2011)

Now there's a thought!


----------



## DougUte (Aug 7, 2011)

Went fishing yesterday at Jordanelle Resevoir.  Got some walking around the lake. It was a pretty nice day for that.


----------



## fromthegut (Aug 8, 2011)

I had an unexpected walk today. I elft my purse in the car so had to go get it. It was still there after being there all ngiht ! God bless !
 I started a wee walk to the bank for laundry change. it was really hard moving and I wasn't fast. Got my coins and dropped in a couple stores. Glad I did. Saw some people and chatted with an old friend. Felt much better when I came home. I also let off some nice gas ))


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to walk on the treadmill today since it's raining.    I did hit the gym though and lifted weights too so that's good.  And, I've been keeping up with trying to take long walks with my dog on nice weather days.  The other day we met up on a walk through the dog park with my neighbor, who has 2 corgi puppies!  So my big fat corgi tried to keep up with these two energetic puppies, it was kind of funny.  I tried taking photos but it's impossible to get those puppies to sit still!


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 8, 2011)

Took the neighbour's kid swimming but only swam a bit as you know you cant leave the kids for a sec. Going to a workshop tomorrow in the Uni I will be going to in Sept and will have to walk into town to get the bus. Well I could cheat and take two buses but for you guys I'll walk!


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2011)

Treadmill works Cat, nice job!  I probably would have used the rain as an excuse to NOT walk so kudos to you 

I didn't walk yesterday but I DID play volleyball so at least I got some exercise   I intend to go for a nice walk this evening, however.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 9, 2011)

Went for induction at Uni today. Mad. Had a lovely walk into town afterwards, before getting the bus and gorgeous weather to match it. Took in new buildings and surroundings that soon I will be over familiar with (Ha) but totally lovely...and exciting too.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi guys! Been a couple days for me. I admittedly took a well-needed break. But, today, I am feeling MUCH better and gave myself a walk!

I cleaned my living room, visited my doctor, shopped for school supplies, carried a couch up the stairs with my hubby, and attended Back To School Night for my 2nd grade son.

Whew!

I ran into many of my teacher friends, who I won't have the pleasure of working with this year, but was so excited to see. I got lots of hugs and smiles and tears of joy because I don't look like I'm dying anymore! 

I am officially exhausted! Physically and emotionally today - wiped out! But, overall, very good day, and LOTS of walking! Hope everyone is well! Cheers!


----------



## David (Aug 10, 2011)

I took a long walk on the beach and helped my fiance find shells for a mandala she's working on.  Good times and good exercise.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Aug 10, 2011)

I got out and walked around the local mall today with my son for around 2 1/2 hours. First time in a very long time I have walked this much!  By the end I was asking my 13 year old if he wanted to carry me to the car, LOL...but it was worth it to hang out with just him and I for a while   We don't get to do that much these days.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been visiting with people from class this week (and a bit last week) on the short walk from the train to our lecture hall. Nice to walk and talk, or be waved over to sit on a bench, watch squirrels and maybe a rabbit or two, and talk about class things. Today was the last day, boo. They're a nice bunch of people.

Also, almost my entire street smells like clover!!!! I could just walk up and down all night, smelling the clover.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 11, 2011)

Back To School Night for the older kids today (6th and 8th graders). Walked all over both of their schools, finding classrooms, meeting new teachers, running into old friends. It was a lot of excitement. Too much for me, honestly, but I needed this to some extent. I enjoyed the weather and seeing old friends.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 12, 2011)

I walked around the yard today a little bit. Also a bit of school shopping again. The weather was lovely this afternoon, and it really helped me get some stressors out of my mind.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 13, 2011)

Shopping for me too. I hate shopping and had to do a lot of driving for it as well  as we are having guests tomorrow and had to go several shops before I got what I wanted  The tidying comes next but I tell myself that that is exercise too

Hope your not too stressed Jessi


----------



## DougUte (Aug 14, 2011)

Visited the Weber County Fair today. Walking around the fair grounds is a fun thing.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2011)

I was already out and about but decided to walk over to Petco where they have animal adoptions on Saturdays. I love looking at the kittens. As I was holding a kitten I asked one of the women there how you become one of the foster parents for them until they find a home. She gave me all the details and it got me really interested so she took down my name and number and said I'd probably be getting a call to see if I can become a foster parent. Possibly for what she calls "hissy kitties" which means feral and I told her that I love hissy kitties. So on my info card it has my name, number and "loves hissy kitties."  We'll see what happens but it'd be a good experience. They pay for everything (shots, spay/neuter, flea and worm treatment, vet bills, food, litter and anything that's out of your pocket) and all you have to do is help the kittens become more social with other people and cats. Its volunteer work but I can't think of a better way to volunteer. I love kitties.  Hope my other kitties don't mind too much.  If it doesn't work out that's cool but I wont know until I try. Was a nice walk.


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww Crabby, that is so fab! Good on you...:cat::cat::cat:

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Entchen (Aug 14, 2011)

Walked around a theatre festival (after catching a show) with a friend this evening. Street performers, food vendors, people people people!, performers in costume advertising their shows....we likey. My favourite was a guy dressed as a mariner -- cardboard boat to stand in, plushy whale at the side, and pipe in mouth.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 14, 2011)

CrabbyRelish said:


> I was already out and about but decided to walk over to Petco where they have animal adoptions on Saturdays. I love looking at the kittens. As I was holding a kitten I asked one of the women there how you become one of the foster parents for them until they find a home. She gave me all the details and it got me really interested so she took down my name and number and said I'd probably be getting a call to see if I can become a foster parent. Possibly for what she calls "hissy kitties" which means feral and I told her that I love hissy kitties. So on my info card it has my name, number and "loves hissy kitties."  We'll see what happens but it'd be a good experience. They pay for everything (shots, spay/neuter, flea and worm treatment, vet bills, food, litter and anything that's out of your pocket) and all you have to do is help the kittens become more social with other people and cats. Its volunteer work but I can't think of a better way to volunteer. I love kitties.  Hope my other kitties don't mind too much.  If it doesn't work out that's cool but I wont know until I try. Was a nice walk.


That sounds really cool! Best of luck at let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 15, 2011)

Did a whole bunch of indoor walking. I really prefer to be outdoors, but sometimes, I just can't muster it. I enjoyed the exercise and time spent with my family. With 5 kids getting along - no fighting whatsoever, today was a record-setting day! One to remember for sure!


----------



## Lee (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll join up. I try to walk at least 4 miles a day--I even run some of it


----------



## Guest323244 (Aug 15, 2011)

Walked back from shopping.  About a fifteen minute walk.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from a few days hols in County Wexford, it rained for most of the time but hey it's Ireland!!! Had a ball, walked on the beach, went to New Ross to see the famine ship, then onto county Waterford and walked around the town. Even got to go to the cinema to see the last Harry Potter, the first time I've been out without the kids in two years. so loads of walking and managing to stay in a car for over 3hrs at a time, record for me!!! Thanks to my mum for minding my girls while I went to cinema. Really enjoying the daily challenge Thanks to David for starting me off and all of you guys for for keeping me going.

Gwen xxx


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds great Gwen!
Had to have a lazy day today and think I have a cold trying to break through so needed to rest. Horrible day here for going out anyway.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Goldfish, you poor love, can't believe the amount of people with colds right now, horrible ole weather. You're right stay in and rest. Seen forecast and it doesn't look good think it's going to be heading your way and is going to be that way for a few days. Are you getting excited for Sept?


----------



## DougUte (Aug 15, 2011)

I walked from my car to my office, from my office to my car, and that was about it today.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 15, 2011)

I walked the long halls of the Salt Lake City VA Hospital during my husband's foot surgery. (He had half a toenail removed.) The thing I like about the VA, is that I get an opportunity to help old disabled veterans find a reason to smile. I love making people happy!


----------



## Jessi (Aug 17, 2011)

Today I walked in my yard a bit, as my family and I were doing a barbeque. It was just a little bit of exercise, but all I could handle today. I enjoyed the weather and the honey bees buzzing around the table and grill. (We don't see many honey bees around here these days, so it's good to see them around.) 

I really hope everyone is well and alright.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww, Doug, you made me laugh. 

Today I walked across campus, through an art gallery, across campus again, and to the blood testing centre. 

Off-topic: What do you think about going for bloodwork and finding dried blood in your seating area, near where your arm is supposed to rest?


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 17, 2011)

Well Hubby back to work today so just me and the kids, going to do a test walk to my daughters' new preschool to see how long it's going to take me while pushing pram. Sending this message now because I will probably just be fit for the bed when I get home. 



Jessi said:


> Today I walked in my yard a bit, as my family and I were doing a barbeque. It was just a little bit of exercise, but all I could handle today. I enjoyed the weather and the honey bees buzzing around the table and grill. (We don't see many honey bees around here these days, so it's good to see them around.)


Hey Jessi, Don't tell my hubby you're having BBQ's he has me tormented but we just don't have the weather here this year, Can I send him your direction????



Entchen said:


> Off-topic: What do you think about going for bloodwork and finding dried blood in your seating area, near where your arm is supposed to rest? I plan to call the company tomorrow to let them know about this?


Oh Entchen you poor love, there's nothing worse. I woke up in hospital bed after scope many years ago to find the hand rails smeared with blood, first thought IS THAT MINE???? then when I checked myself over and there where no wounds I felt like throwing up.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 17, 2011)

Not pleasant, eh? However, I spoke with a family member who is in the know and she says there's no need to call to let the company know (although my sister and I thought it was not great practice lol).


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Honey bees and butterflies seem to be lacking in England and Ireland of late Jessi so perhaps that is happening everywhere.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Entchen that is terrible practice. I would probably have to point it out to them. I wouldn't be able to walk away.

Speaking of walking my hubby and I went to our local park and it was gorgeous. Rabbits running in the field and Dear also. There are short walk and long walks so you dont have to kill yourself. Hope you like the pics. 

View attachment 670


----------



## Entchen (Aug 17, 2011)

Goldfish, how pretty!

And, thank you for the feedback! I really wasn't sure if this is something medical staff see as something that "just happens" or not, because the phlebotomist seemed so completely unconcerned. I made sure it was cleaned, yuck. Have been advised to call in a complaint if the dirty conditions continue, but to give them a break in case it's a one-off.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the photo's Goldfish


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad you like them guys. A photo can often brighten up someones day, especially if one of us is having a tough day. The one of the dear is so cute I think. Its my way of bringing you all with me 

Entchen, I think that is a good idea. It is possible that it was a one off and I suppose we should give the benefit of the doubt. Mind you anti bacterial pocket wipes may come in handy as blood is not something to take too flippantly. As a "new" first aider that would be a bit of a concern to me.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a walk around the town tonight. Nights getting longer slowly but surely I'm afraid. Nice to get out for a stroll with my other half though. Away from work, away from the computer and the mobile phone. Just the two of us chatting in the fresh air. NICE:emot-waycool:


----------



## Jessi (Aug 19, 2011)

Gwen pippy said:


> Hey Jessi, Don't tell my hubby you're having BBQ's he has me tormented but we just don't have the weather here this year, Can I send him your direction????


Sounds like a lot of fun, Gwen pippy! I would love to have you _both_ for a barbeque! Name the date!

I walked around the local shopping mall today with my husband. I bought myself a new outfit with some birthday cash that I had leftover.  Loads of fun!


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2011)

I fell of the wagon for a few days there but just got back from a walk under the stars.  I don't know why I let myself not walk, it's just so healing for me.  I regain a little lost presence each time I go.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessi said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun, Gwen pippy! I would love to have you _both_ for a barbeque! Name the date!
> 
> I walked around the local shopping mall today with my husband. I bought myself a new outfit with some birthday cash that I had leftover.  Loads of fun!


Hubby has bag packed and is ready to go

Happy belated birthday xxx Going out next wkend for the first time in over two years and don't know where to begin with new outfit.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 20, 2011)

Gwen pippy said:


> Hubby has bag packed and is ready to go
> 
> Happy belated birthday xxx Going out next wkend for the first time in over two years and don't know where to begin with new outfit.


Salt Lake City Airport - Call me when you get in! 

I felt the same way shopping for my outfit! Thank goodness my husband was with me. I knew I had the right outfit when my he was doing his wolf whistle at my butt. :blush:


----------



## Jessi (Aug 20, 2011)

Today, I took my family to a beautifully green park at the base of the Rocky Mountains. They ran up grassy hills, then rolled back down again, over and over. They chased and captured butterflies and dragonflies with their nets around the creek, then released them back into the wild. They climbed through groves of trees and shrubs as if in a labyrinth. They tossed the frisbee around with their daddy.

I met my sister-in-law there to give her a birthday gift. I had a good time chasing around her toddler. I had forgotten how energetic those little ones are! 

Afterwards, my family and I mustered enough energy to get done some grocery shopping for the week. I couldn't believe I was lasting so long! No bathroom emergencies, either - thank goodness, because some grumpy guy was cleaning the woman's restroom and refused to let anyone in, or to remove himself until he was quite finished with his job! I probably would've forced him out, if needs be! 

When I got home, I still had just enough energy to put away the groceries... then crash on the couch. Bless my husband and oldest daughter for working in the kitchen to get dinner ready for the family. This was a very good day! I hope everyone else can relate even just a little bit.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow Jessi great day! 

Glad your back on track David. Walk under the stars sounds amazing. I'm afraid I fell off the wagon today myself and sorry I did as it was a lovely sunny afternoon. I stupidly stayed in and watched TV???


----------



## ekay03 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am on day 10 and I feel really good. Today I walked 1.2 miles!!


----------



## Jessi (Aug 21, 2011)

All I did today was walk around a bit at my church and neighborhood. I brought my neighbor's garbage cans into her carport. as she's in the hospital for the next few days.


----------



## Gue33 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yesterday I had a real treat.  Road a bus around the county to look at flower gardens entered in the Gardens in Bloom contest.  Absolutely lovely!!!  They had washrooms available at every stop!!!  I am going next year.


----------



## Scifimom (Aug 22, 2011)

Ten days of vacation, four trips to the beach, two trips to the city for some errands, one movie (Last HP)with the kids, four walks at the park (with the kids) and one walk around the village by myself. Pretty good huh?

I have to remember to take pics of the beach we usually go, to do some show off for the lovely Greek beaches :rosette1:


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 22, 2011)

Well you got me thinking David...the stars...

Matt and I were out at the farm a couple of days ago and took a walk up the hill behind the house. No light pollution, no moon, just utter darkness. It was a cold clear night and the sky was alive with stars, the milky way was a thick smudge across the sky that you could almost reach out and touch. 

The walk was bracing, the sky was breathtaking and the moment was priceless. 

Dusty.


----------



## marsham (Aug 22, 2011)

Great idea about taking a walk! Currently in a flare so I'll have to hold my belly as I walk ( sure it will look very sexy and not anything like amonty python funny walk). 
Jessi  love your rain quote had to write it down!
M


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 22, 2011)

marsham said:


> Great idea about taking a walk! Currently in a flare so I'll have to hold my belly as I walk ( sure it will look very sexy and not anything like amonty python funny walk).
> M


Hahaha We must look like a funny bunch, I walk like that in a flare too but then when I stop I have to cross my legs, my hubby didn't notice this for ages as I would make it look like I had stopped suddenly to look at something, now he just stand beside me and looks in the same direction I am, to make it look like we are discussing something. Have to say pushing my children in pram and especially in the town where I live as it has many steep hills helps as I can throw all sorts of poses and nobody even notices.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday, I walked up and down a flight of stairs a few times, around my kids' school yard, and then around my church a bit. It felt really great today. High spirits and high energy! 'Twas a very good day!


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 24, 2011)

Delighted to get on my bike again tonight and get back to cycling with my cycling club but OH BOY I'm knackered! :yfaint: I really believe that Crohns took it out of me this summer. I often have a few weeks break here and there and get back into cycling quite quickly but tonight I feel like I am back to square one. Literally, I felt like this was my first time cycling and I was at the back of the group. 
Loved being out there again but boy do I need to get my stamina back. :yrolleyes:


----------



## Jessi (Aug 24, 2011)

I got to see my brother's new home today! I was so excited, because he's been living in my basement for 2 1/2 years, and now he's OUT!! It was nice to walk around the grounds outside his apartment (flat). He has a tennis court, swimming pool, dog park, playground, and barbeque/picnic area. We'll be having a house-warming party for him and my sister (who moved out with him after living in my home for 6 months) this weekend. For me, it's more of an "I-finally-get-my-house-back" celebration.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 25, 2011)

Jessi said:


> I got to see my brother's new home today! I was so excited, because he's been living in my basement for 2 1/2 years, and now he's OUT!! It was nice to walk around the grounds outside his apartment (flat). He has a tennis court, swimming pool, dog park, playground, and barbeque/picnic area. We'll be having a house-warming party for him and my sister (who moved out with him after living in my home for 6 months) this weekend. For me, it's more of an "I-finally-get-my-house-back" celebration.


Wohoo! Celebrate Jessi


----------



## Jessi (Aug 25, 2011)

I walked the long halls at the VA Hospital again today. It's not green, nor is the air fresh, but it's always nice to get those elderlies to smile. 

My husband had to get his toe checked out (surgery was a week and a half ago). They said it's healing fine, but stitches won't come out for 2 weeks. 

So I guess my poor hubby won't be joining us in the pool this weekend.


----------



## Mayflower537 (Aug 25, 2011)

The kids and I walked to the library today.  It was nice for all of us.  This is a good idea.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 26, 2011)

I went to Salt Lake City again. My stepkids' momma got a new home, so the kiddies and I walked around her grounds and checked out the nearby park and playground. It was a hot day, but not too bad. Then when we got back to our own home, we all worked together in the yard and the garden. My garden looks so beautiful right now. Our flowers are in full bloom and our tomatoes are starting to get sun-kissed.


----------



## Gue33 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jessi, do you have any pictures of your garden?


----------



## David (Aug 27, 2011)

I just took the pup out under the stars.

*deep sigh*

So relaxing


----------



## Jessi (Aug 28, 2011)

riversilt said:


> Jessi, do you have any pictures of your garden?


I do have pictures of my garden, but I cannot post them. I have tried, but I am missing security tokens or something. My guess is that my camera is too high res to be compatible here. Sorry. 

Today I went to that house warming party I mentioned the other day for my 2 siblings that moved out of my house. It was a nice BBQ pool party. 98*F outside today... perfect for swimming. It was lovely. I sure got a lot of walking done at this party. I completely crashed when I got home a few hours ago.


----------



## Kit (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I really  like your idea.  My husband normally tries to get me out on the weekends, because I seem to become a homebody then.  My work is a little physical and I walk out from the parking lot everyday and up the stairs, but sometimes motivating myself to go out at different times is very hard to do.  I will take the challenge and see what I can do.

Kit


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had a crazy weekend celebrating my parents anniversary and dads birthday and meeting friends. Great time but pooped now and ate alot too as every meeting included a meal. Seem to be fine though. Managed another long cycle so really pleased with that. Could now sleep for a week though.


----------



## Kit (Aug 29, 2011)

Yesterday was just walking through stores some.  Had a fever for part of the day, so didn't feel so good.  Good part is that I found some of the wipes that I think are going to be discontinued, but thanks to friends on the forum, I have a lot of new ideas for maybe even better wipes!  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok Ok Ok I'm falling behind with my updates, Thursday- Hair done 3hrs (now I don't look like i've been dragged through holly bush backwards), Friday - eyelashes tinted and Spray tan (no longer milk bottle white and eye's are no longer lost in milky white face) Saturday 6am and daughter says Mammy I love chocolate fingers, I love to eat chocolate fingers YOU LOOK LIKE A CHOCOLATE FINGER NOooooo as I run to shower and check mirror, It wasn't as bad as I imagined and I set off for first night out since having my children.

Travelled to Dublin ON MY OWN, bus journey to meet family, very proud of myself, enjoyed the none stop energy of Dublin City, (left Dublin 9 yrs ago next week) had great meal with family and friends and then to a show.
I haven't done so much in years and although it took it out of me and I had some major pain (post bold dinner choice) and panic attack in mum's house (only 1 toilet 4 adults) I can't wait to get out and do something more challenging.

Love to all and hope you are all getting out there.
Gwen xxx


----------



## Jessi (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a little behind too. 

Yesterday, I walked around at the church and around my house and yard. The weather was beautiful!

Today, I walked a little bit at my middle child's school, then took her to the AFB Hospital for a check-up with her doctor. There's always plenty of walking at hospitals. Again, the weather was lovely.


----------



## David (Aug 29, 2011)

My fiance and I walked along the beach this evening and were treated to an absolutely amazing sunset.  I've never seen sunsets as beautiful as the ones here in Florida.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't get out of the house today, but did a lot of walking indoors. I did a whole bunch of very-much-needed cleaning downstairs. 

I hope everybody is feeling well.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 31, 2011)

HI Guys you all sound busy which is good and Gwen, you must be delighted with yourself going to Dublin and everything you did. Well done. I met up with friends yesterday and we went for a walk which was nice but I have to say I am tired and lazy today so if I walk around the town today it will be a miracle.


----------



## Kit (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, not doing so good on the walking Monday and Tuesday.  Not feeling the best and busy with work. I do walk to the back of the parking lot to my car and I enjoy the breeze and the sunshine on my face.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 31, 2011)

I walked downtown along what we call "Historic 25th Street" with my husband. It's a street lined with compacted buildings as you would've found in the "old western" days, and the Union Station at the end where the trains would pull in to my town. It was perfect weather today, with a nice warm breeze - enough to mess up any hair-do. I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## Kit (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, dealing with fever and not generally feeling well. Have been off work for 2 days and hopefully will feel better tomorrow.  Busy day at work.  Only walking is up and down stairs!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 1, 2011)

Good job, Kit! We do what we can! Hang in there, and I hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 1, 2011)

Today I am so incredibly tired and sore. I walked around at our local Home Depot to buy some wood and have it cut, a light fixture, a wall mirror, and some hanging supplies. It's a big store, and it was a lot of walking. Then at home, my husband and I built a bed for my oldest child, hung the mirror, and my husband installed the light fixture. 

Now I am resting while he makes dinner.  He is such a champ! He is still recovering from his foot surgery, but on he goes... I am so grateful for him. And for the lovely aroma that is filling the air from his pork ribs!


----------



## Entchen (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been walking! Just spending too much time on computer lately and not really commenting on here to try to balance things out. But I have been taking advantage of the last days of summer to be outside walking and visiting with friends (and, you  know, shopping).

We have had a chilly few days, feeling like fall instead of summer. And yesterday I didn't leave the house at all because I felt quite sick (slept for hours and hours!). But today it "warmed" up to about 18 degrees (and windy). And today I did something that I haven't done in, hmmm, 3 years, 

I ran.

Outside. For nearly 30 minutes. :dance:
Absolutely thrilled. I had to give up running because of the incredible stomach pain (and winding up in the washroom within 10 kms). I've tried to re-introduce and wound up on the floor in pain. And now I can run. I'm not sure how *far* or how long my Crohnsie body will let me go, but I'll run until I can't? I was slow and it didn't feel awesome with my innards jostling up and down and my core still weak and my feet hurting (I limp a lot!), but by golly it was running.

First goal is going to be a 5 kms fundraiser on October 3, the Run for the Cure, which raises funds and awareness for breast cancer research and programming in Canada. A friend's mom and aunt are both recently in remission for breast cancer, so this event is very important to her and I was pleased to be asked to be a part of their team.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 2, 2011)

Good on ya mate! Way to go!

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 2, 2011)

Entchen said:


> ...
> 
> I ran.
> 
> ...


Well impressed. That's brilliant!:thumright:


----------



## DougUte (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessi said:


> I walked downtown along what we call "Historic 25th Street" with my husband. It's a street lined with compacted buildings as you would've found in the "old western" days, and the Union Station at the end where the trains would pull in to my town. It was perfect weather today, with a nice warm breeze - enough to mess up any hair-do. I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


I love 25th Street in Ogden. Really nice place.


----------



## DougUte (Sep 2, 2011)

I went to the football game last night. Got there early enough to watch pre game warm ups, and to park close to the stadium. My wife has to use a wheelchair because of damage from a stroke about 10 years ago. She cannot walk long distances. Her electric wheelchair was not working, so I had to push her around in the old standard chair we have. I got a decent workout yesterday.  Oh,   and we WON!  Utah 27 - Montana St 10.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 2, 2011)

DougUte said:


> I love 25th Street in Ogden. Really nice place.


Me too, Doug. It's different every time I go, as well. I discovered a great new photography store there, and am so excited to go into debt there!

Sounds like you had a fun time at the game, as well as the workout! Good job!

I took a long walk around the grocery store with my dad today. Dad and I both walked , until halfway through, he needed a wheelchair. (He has Multiple Sclerosis and was starting to hurt really bad.) But I only started hurting as we were approaching check-out! Now I'm resting while my wonderful husband prepares dinner yet again! (Plus, he put away all the groceries for me! What a sweetheart!)


----------



## Jessi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yesterday, I went to a baptism for my nephew and a family luncheon afterwards. I did plenty of walking in the warm sunshine with my children. And it was nice to catch-up on my cousin's life. 

Today, I walked only a little bit at my church and around the house. Another beautiful sunshiny day...


----------



## Beach (Sep 5, 2011)

Just returned from a morning walk around the block.  It was chilly outside!  Needed to wear a light jacket.  Weather in the mid-west has turned cool.  Imagine it will not last long - the cold.  We have another month at least of decent weather here, traditionally.  And ultimately, looking forward to migrating to my place in south Florida in a few months for warm sandy walks once again.


----------



## Kit (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, 
Sorry haven't been so good about blogging.  Felt better after 2 days rest, but didn't walk much lately.  Thanks for the encouragement Jessi!  Yesterday I did walk at the grocery with my husband.  And yes, the mid-west is getting cooler.  I am still getting a low grade fever after I have exerted myself.  Right now it is 98.8celcious.  Sigh.  Taking it easy tonight, but I did walk up the stairs at work 3 times today.  Enjoy the evening!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 6, 2011)

Yesterday, I worked in the house all day. but no chance for a walk. My husband and I painted bedroom #3 - a beautiful "rendezvous blue" on the top half above the chair rail, and white on the bottom half, with white trim and ceiling. Then we built a bunk bed in there, dragged in the dresser and toy shelves, and mounted a television on the wall. My son is so happy!

Today, my husband and I have been working on bedroom #4. This room has served as a storage room for a long time, so we spent the majority of the time sorting through things. What a chore! This one may take a few days... After that, one more bedroom to go! 

I love upgrading and updating the house. It's so much fun to work beside my husband and feel accomplished at the end of the day.


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 6, 2011)

Such a busy day but really enjoyed it as opposed to the very lazy day yesterday. Went shopping with my parents to the city. When we go to the city we often have to visit my uncle who suffers from depression and is a drinker and often takes an overdose with his own meds. It can be a nightmare and the stress it puts on my mum is huge. Today however we had a lovely time (just the 3 of us, no uncle to worry about). Got plenty of exercise and Dad treated me to a lovely comfy pair of Ecco shoes for Uni-as you may know they are not so cheap. Very spoiled. When he got home he found out that he won some pennies from the Prize Bonds. How cool is that. He so deserves it. What a great family day.:ycool:


----------



## Jessi (Sep 8, 2011)

Today was mostly a restful day. All the house upgrades have been catching up to me. The only real walking I did today was to and from a doctor appointment. 

Beautiful day.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Sep 8, 2011)

Yesterday I think I walked 1 thousand miles, well maybe not that much but my legs would argue, dropped my daughter to pre school, back home did housework, back out to pick her up and they told me that the novelty has worn off school and the tears have started so I brought her to shops to pick up a tray to make cupcakes. It took me 40 mins to walk home and pushing both children in pram I thought my legs and lungs would explode. 
But when we got home we made the cakes (my best batch yet) and we sat down with a big cup of tea to enjoy. Seeing her smile was the best bit of my day.
Just when I thought it was safe to relax, she woke with a cold, I spent from 9pm to 2am pacing the floor, managed to get her asleep and climbed into bed ZZzzzz Nooooo my youngest wakes with a cold at 2.30am and again I pace the floor till 5.30am(hubby working away so flying solo). I think I will sleep for a week after all this excitement.


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 8, 2011)

went for a short walk around the town again. weather gone from dreary, wet and generally miserable to heatwave Barbados style this afternoon! I found my Pedometer from my Carol Vorderman Nintendo game so I have more motivation to walk and see how many steps I've done.


----------



## Kit (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, not doing so well on the walking.  Have been conserving energy so I can work.  Still walking in from parking lot and up stairs to work though.  Sounds like the rest of you have tons of energy!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Sep 8, 2011)

I had an interesting walk yesterday.  Hubby and I took our dog on a walk to the park, and we noticed that she was holding her head at a funny angle and one ear was flopping over (she's a corgi so her ears normally don't flop).  She kept shaking her head too like she was trying to dislodge something from her flopped ear.  It wasn't a stroke because the rest of her face was fine, it was just her ear that was off.  Hubby and I looked in her ear but couldn't see a thing.  We called the vet and she said it's possible our dog could have ruptured her eardrum!  This scared us so we made an appointment for that same morning and cut our walk short.  Of course, by the time we got home from the park, changed out of our dog park clothes, got the dog in the car and got to the vet's, the dog was fine - head held level, ear not flopping, not shaking her head any longer.  Hmph!  I'm glad her eardrum is apparently fine, but I have no idea what caused her to act that way in the first place.  Maybe she just had a weird itch inside her ear that her stumpy little legs couldn't scratch?  I hope our next walk goes more smoothly at any rate!


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Kit said:


> Ok, not doing so well on the walking.  Have been conserving energy so I can work.  Still walking in from parking lot and up stairs to work though.  Sounds like the rest of you have tons of energy!


You can only do so much Kit. I couldn't do a thing when I was in a flare. Take it easy and only do what you can. Sounds to me like you are doing that already. Take care.


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Cat. Glad your dog is OK. It could have been a bug. My mother in laws dog had something similar and just at the back of her ear was a blood sucking bug. YUK! It really needed a special repellent to get it of but her friend (good strong male farmer and used to the dog) pulled it off. Mind you the dog went mental as it must have hurt to pull it off, those bugs really cling on. Is your dogs ear red anywhere or sore looking.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 9, 2011)

Gwen pippy said:


> Yesterday I think I walked 1 thousand miles, well maybe not that much but my legs would argue, dropped my daughter to pre school, back home did housework, back out to pick her up and they told me that the novelty has worn off school and the tears have started so I brought her to shops to pick up a tray to make cupcakes. It took me 40 mins to walk home and pushing both children in pram I thought my legs and lungs would explode.
> But when we got home we made the cakes (my best batch yet) and we sat down with a big cup of tea to enjoy. Seeing her smile was the best bit of my day.
> Just when I thought it was safe to relax, she woke with a cold, I spent from 9pm to 2am pacing the floor, managed to get her asleep and climbed into bed ZZzzzz Nooooo my youngest wakes with a cold at 2.30am and again I pace the floor till 5.30am(hubby working away so flying solo). I think I will sleep for a week after all this excitement.


Wow, girl! You are one tough momma! I'm so sorry for you and your kiddos. I hope they get well really soon, and that you are able o rest. 

Yesterday, I walked around the large VA Hospital with my husband for his final foot appointment. His stitches are out now and his only dressing is a band-aid. Now he can wear shoes on both feet.  I don't feel like I walked enough, but I spent a lot of time in a vehicle, so it couldn't be helped.

Today, my husband had a job interview in SLC, so back in the car again! We walked a little during the morning - just around the house, though. Then I took him to SLC. 

side note... My husband is a disabled veteran, and hasn't worked since May 2009, so this is a big scary step. He feels confident that he can handle it, because he hasn't had a seizure in over 3 months. He used to have seizures at least once a week, and now... nothing. We're really hoping that they're over, but nobody can tell for sure. So, here's hoping... Wish us luck!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Jessi, they are getting there,still chasing running noses but hubby back home so I think I can sit back a little and recover.



Jessi said:


> Today, my husband had a job interview in SLC, so back in the car again! We walked a little during the morning - just around the house, though. Then I took him to SLC.
> 
> side note... My husband is a disabled veteran, and hasn't worked since May 2009, so this is a big scary step. He feels confident that he can handle it, because he hasn't had a seizure in over 3 months. He used to have seizures at least once a week, and now... nothing. We're really hoping that they're over, but nobody can tell for sure. So, here's hoping... Wish us luck!


I wish your hubby the best of luck with the interview and please god the job, it's a very big step for you all, you must be very proud of him. Its sounds like you all have gone through so much in the past that you deserve to have things go well for you. I will be praying that the seizures are a thing of the past and you can all move on.

And Jessi even though you haven't been able to walk as much as you wanted it sounds like you are getting out and about a fair bit, good on ya!!! 
Let me know how your hubby gets on.
Gwen xxx


----------



## Kit (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all,
Thanks for the encouraging words Goldfish.  I am starting to feel better and took my Cimzia shot Thursday, so I should be better by the end of the weekend.  I still am lacking the motivation for a walk yet, but I did do some light Yoga this am!  Looking forward to football this weekend!

Jessi, Please Please let your husband know that I so go grateful for the service that he has provided for our country.  I hope his job interview goes well and it is a start of a new chapter in your lives together.

kit


----------



## Jessi (Sep 11, 2011)

My husband interviews so well! He always impresses people. He gets them to laugh quite a bit and also shows quite a bit of professionalism. He said that it seems to have gone well, and he has a high chance of getting this job. However, if this one doesn't work out, he has applied to quite a few others. 

Today, I stayed home and did chores with my children. It was such a fabulous day! No quarrels among the kids at all! They all worked really hard, and the house looks great. So I rewarded them with a Devil's Food chocolate cake with whipped cream frosting. It felt good to bake, because I haven't done it in a while. 

Thanks for your kind words, Kit and Gwen. I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Entchen (Sep 11, 2011)

So I haven't been walking. (Sorry.) I've been overcome with awful arm, wrist, foot, and leg pains and stiffness, and now some numbness has set in, too (mostly in the wrist). Takes a lot to get me to stay on the couch, but it hurt too much to pick up a water glass with my right hand a couple of nights ago. Took a taxi home from work because I couldn't walk across campus to the subway station. Shooting pains from feet up into the legs have kept me awake longer than planned two or three times. I want to see if this resolves itself without me pestering my GI but things have been getting worse. Now even very mild activity like walking can have me in agony -- safe to say, I think my initial plan of exercising through the pain failed miserably.  :strawberry: (That's me blowing a strawberry in frustration.)  Might need to cave in and place that call this week. 

I have a 5k run (fundraiser) coming up next month. Oops.


----------



## Entchen (Sep 11, 2011)

ps: Selfish me hasn't kept up with the other posts. Jessi, best of success to your husband! He is very brave for moving on to his next career phase after dealing with significant injury. Way to go! And you sound like a wonderful encourager.


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 11, 2011)

Look after yourself Entchen. I know you love to run and want to keep training but we want you well and pain free. Hope feel better soon and so make that call if you arent any better. I am sending  this rossette for all the running you did up to now :rosette1:


----------



## ekay03 (Sep 11, 2011)

No more walking for me. I have another abdominal hernia. I was doing so good, walking about a mile a day. I think what happend is a was feeling so healthy and normal, I forgot a had such weak ab muscles. Everybody please be careful. Dont let this happen to you.


----------



## Entchen (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, Goldfish. xoxo


----------



## Jessi (Sep 11, 2011)

@ ekay and Entchen - I am so sorry you both are in so much pain. Be strong and remember that we are all here for you! :ghug:

Today I felt very good! I got myself up early for church. I had enough energy to do my hair and all 3 of my daughter's hair-dos as well! The boys both have short hair, so they just brush and go. But the girls like it when I can do french braids and other fun things on them that they haven't learned to do on themselves yet. They all looked fabulous! 

I did a bit of walking today and really enjoyed watching the skies fill up with grey clouds and bring in a nice crisp smell on the breeze. There will certainly be a thunderstorm tonight! Yay! I LOVE the rain! All my windows will be open for this one!


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 12, 2011)

Ekay thats awful I'm so sorry! Please look after yourself.

Jessi ya mad thing  we have bad winds here after the hurricane you had in America recently. I have windows doors shut and myself locked in snug.

 I forgot to say about my walk yesterday. Went to the local park again and managed the long walk (bout an hour) up and down the hills. It has great views.
  Had to really condense this pic to put it up here.Hope you can see it OK. It going up one of the hills and always so nice to finally be up there.


----------



## Kit (Sep 12, 2011)

Entchen, so sorry about all your pain.  Prayers for it to resolve soon!  Jessi, I am happy that the interview went well and you are continuing to walk and enjoying it.  Ekay, hang in there.  Hopefully after you heal you can get back to walking.  

Well as for me Saturday, just really tired and stayed home all day.  Sunday felt a little better and went to visit a friend in the hospital and spent a little time walking around the grocery store!   Today I have a busy day at work, so trying to conserve energy so I can get through the day. I pray for continual healing for everyone.

Kit


----------



## Jessi (Sep 13, 2011)

Today, I moved a few beds around in the house. That gave me a good workout. My husband (bless him) made me lunch while I was resting afterwards. 

Then, this evening, I walked around the grocery store with my oldest daughter. It's always nice to get out and spend some one-on-one time with any child of mine. 

We bought some treats for my dad. He'll be checking himself into the VA hospital tomorrow afternoon for a few days for his infusion treatment. He is having a really bad MS relapse. It started this morning, and we made him the appointment right away. I hope he can feel better really soon. He has Relapsing Progressive Multiple Sclerosis. His life could change completely overnight. I don't think we're prepared for that. We need your prayers. Love you all!


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed for your poor dad Jessi. God it never rains but it pours. Well done on getting him in so quick.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 13, 2011)

Dad's in the hospital, sounds well on the phone. They'll take really good care of him. I contacted all of my siblings and let them know. He's been getting a lot of attention today. 

I had a bit of an adventure today. I went to the Ogden River Walkway with 300 students 7th thru 9th grade, including my daughter. These are almost all students that I taught in the past. They've all grown so much, very responsible peeps. 

Together we cleaned up garbage and weeds around the river. We removed all the invasive species. We dug holes and planted hundreds of trees, including Dogwood, Peachy Leaf Willow, Snowberry, and others. It was exhausting, but so beautiful in the end. We had such a good time, and it was great seeing all of my old students. The weather was cool in the morning and warm around noon. It was perfect. 

We rewarded the students with a live band and a bald eagle. This eagle was discovered several years ago with a bullet in it's wing. The only way the eagle could be saved, was to amputate half the wing. Now it's a famous bird that visits schools all over. The kids really loved seeing it today.

I hope everyone is still well, or getting well.


----------



## DougUte (Sep 13, 2011)

Jessi, sounds like a nice day.  I hope your Dad is doing better.


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 14, 2011)

Jessi that does sound magnificent. Wish I was there and so cool to plant all the trees. Proud of you for doing your bit for the environment.

So far today I have done my bit for the environment by heading off to a new, larger and better recycling facility. Love going there makes me feel good to do it. Now my house is way less cluttered. Walking around the centre might be all I do today as I need to study my ISTD ballet grades as I go back to teach dance part time for the winter. Havent taught ballet for years so looking forward to it. At least I wont have to worry about exercise on a Thurs and Fri night from now on 
Oh yes I went to my doctor to get a letter for college to say I have Crohns and he gave me an injection for pneumonia!??? Well it all makes sense now as he told me these are the vaccinations in case I need to go on other meds. Fair enough. Off for the flue jab next week.

Hope everyone is feeling good today


----------



## Jessi (Sep 14, 2011)

That's wonderful that you were able to help the planet, too, Goldfish! Well done!
And Ballet?! You must have a lot of strength and energy to teach such a difficult art. You have just earned yourself a BUNCH of my respect! What ages will you be teaching? I hope you stay healthy, girl.

:hug:


----------



## Natalie38 (Sep 14, 2011)

OK...I am absolutely in!
I used to walk often and not so much anymore. Its such a healthy mind and body activity. Improves your health, and the way you feel. I know, that when i used to come in from a walk, I would feel so energized and positive!!


----------



## Natalie38 (Sep 14, 2011)

jessi said:


> wow, girl! You are one tough momma! I'm so sorry for you and your kiddos. I hope they get well really soon, and that you are able o rest.
> 
> Yesterday, i walked around the large va hospital with my husband for his final foot appointment. His stitches are out now and his only dressing is a band-aid. Now he can wear shoes on both feet.  i don't feel like i walked enough, but i spent a lot of time in a vehicle, so it couldn't be helped.
> 
> ...


good luck!


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 14, 2011)

Jessi said:


> That's wonderful that you were able to help the planet, too, Goldfish! Well done!
> And Ballet?! You must have a lot of strength and energy to teach such a difficult art. You have just earned yourself a BUNCH of my respect! What ages will you be teaching? I hope you stay healthy, girl.
> 
> :hug:


I used to to love dancing professionally and miss it loads. Teaching it is good but  I dont use half as much energy. teaching jazz on Friday nights so will need energy for that. I hope I stay healthy too and get to keep going but then not doing it just in case isn't good either. Go for it I say. Life is too short. If I do feel bad sometimes then I can sit down and tell them what I want them to do.... in theory, ha. 

Glad your in Natalie, I love getting out when I feel good and your right, feel more energised when I get back.:yoshijumpjoy: Got a pedometer going now too so I can have the satisfaction of seeing how many steps i do each day. Enjoy!


----------



## Gwen pippy (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow Goldfish, ballet and jazz is there no end to your talents??? I'm feeling particularly lazy after reading your posts, send me some of that energy, oh and some elegance while moving, my hubby and kids laugh when I dance around the kitchen hehehehe

Hey Jessi hope your dad is feeling better and isn't in hospital for too long. Any news on hubby's interview? Your day out sounded amazing I could think of plenty of area's in Ireland that could benefit from people coming together to tidy up.

Today I packed up all the girls old clothes and donated to a cancer charity. It took alot to part with them, many memories and the fact that I won't have anymore children, but they were barely worn as my girls seem to grow faster than I put clothes on them and with the horrible situation most are finding themselves in, if even one family benefit from them it will make me very happy.
I'm still walking to the school everyday and my legs and bum have really started to tone up, I enjoyed a coffee morning with my youngest who is just over her cold only to pick up the eldest and now she's coming down with something.


----------



## Natalie38 (Sep 16, 2011)

I went for my walk last evening after a most delicious meal my boyfriend prepared.  (I actually needed a walk to work it off) ! ha
Walked down to the river, wow, the leaves are starting to change, there were so many people out with their dogs, all smiling and saying hello as I passed them. Walking does put people in a good mood!!

I walked for half hour, and when i returned home, I was energized.

Ive invited my boyfriend to walk with me this evening. He said yes!  But I have to admit, I do like walking alone most of the time. Gives me time to think and be with myself. That is important to me.

I hope everyone is doing as good as possible!

have a great Friday!


----------



## Kit (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, right now just walking to  work and around work is keeping me moving.  I did do some shopping today with my husband, and then got really tired.  Jessi it sounds like you have a very busy life!  i hope your Dad is doing better.  MS can be really hard to deal with.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't posted for a couple days due to feeling icky. I'm much better today, though.

Update: 1. Dad came home yesterday. His 3-day steroid infusions have really helped him. He's very tired still, though. And 2. My husband got the job!!! He couldn't sleep last night, because he couldn't stop thinking about it. He's a bit nervous and excited, but I know he'll be great. He's great at every job he does - and that's not me just being biased - he really is a great worker! He starts on the 26th of September. 

As far as my walking goes... on the 14th, I was on my way out the door with my boxer, Meg. Little did I know, a friend was walking up my porch with his small dog, and my dog went ballistic. She pulled me through the doorway at top speed. Needless to say, I slammed my hand into the doorway and lost my grip on the leash (naughty boxer). My friend grabbed the leash and got Meg under control, and my husband ushered me back into the house to get an ice pack for my swelling, bleeding knuckles. I ended up not walking that night, but rather visited with my husband and our friend. 

Yesterday, no walk. I laid on the couch for the majority of the day, with the exception of the numerous bathroom trips. It turns out that I had caught a quick bug (not a flare). It seems to be gone now, but my daughter has it, I think. 

Today, feeling much better, my husband and I visited 7 teachers in 3 schools for parent/teacher conferences. My kids are all doing VERY WELL in school. My kids are all maintaining straight A's on their report cards, like every year! I am so proud of them. So my walking so far was through hallways and parking lots, and a library where a Book Fair was being held. Not a ton of walking, but I'll get back into the swing of things. I have taught at all 3 of these schools, so I ran into a lot of old friends and past students of mine. It was fun to socialize. Sometimes I feel so isolated, even with my busy lifestyle. We all do, I guess, right?

Love you all! Be well. :hug:


----------



## ekay03 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everbody, False alarm. My surgeon checked me out real good and assured me that what i am feeling is residual swelling and scar tissue. I was hoping that was the case, but I had to be sure. So I'm good and walked 1 mile today


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 16, 2011)

Managed to get 2 walks in and 2 runs (3 km, 2.75km) in this week.  Trying to get back into running after a busy summer.  Saw 3 deer on our walk through the neighbourhood Monday night.  The air was nice and crisp on tonight's walk, but the leaves haven't started to change yet.


----------



## Kit (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah!  Ekay I am glad you got back to your runs.  I went to the store again tonight with my husband.  No fevers for 2 days now yeah!


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 16, 2011)

Jessi said:


> I haven't posted for a couple days due to feeling icky. I'm much better today, though.
> 
> Update: 1. Dad came home yesterday. His 3-day steroid infusions have really helped him. He's very tired still, though. And 2. My husband got the job!!! He couldn't sleep last night, because he couldn't stop thinking about it. He's a bit nervous and excited, but I know he'll be great. He's great at every job he does - and that's not me just being biased - he really is a great worker! He starts on the 26th of September.
> 
> ...



Congrats to your husband!!!


----------



## Kit (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations to your husband Jessi!  Today we are going to a Fundraiser at the Zoo, so i will be walking in and walking around a lot tonight.  It should be fun, we always have a good time and good food.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 17, 2011)

You guys are all so nice! I'm proud of my husband, too!

Today, my husband and I focused on cleaning up the big bedroom. We decided that we are going to tear up the carpet and expose the hardwood floor underneath it. We'll need to sand and polish it. We also will be tearing a wood paneling off of the west wall, then we'll paint it. Not sure what color yet. This will take us a while, because we have other things going on, as well. We are planting new grass seed on a side yard of our home soon... hopefully this week. Right now I feel very overwhelmed. Someone come help us. We're in over our heads! 

My mother surprised us with a nice visit, which forced me to rest a bit. I'm about to get back to work now. (No walk, just lots of work that keeps me moving.) 

I hope everything is well with all of you.


----------



## Entchen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all: 

Yay, Jessi's husband! Congratulations! What happy news. 

The debilitating muscle and joint pains have passed. Such a relief. I still have some foot pain but it's manageable. So yesterday I walked to do errands. I went for blood work, got my nails painted ($5 for a great pick-me-up!), got a haircut, and bicycled over to my church to pick up piano music for Sunday. Now that everything doesn't hurt, I can play the piano at tomorrow's service.  And THEN I cycled to the home of a woman from church awaiting hip surgery and helped rearrange her living room furniture. From "I can't pick up this glass of water" to "sure, I can move this cabinet!" in 10 days or so? Sweet.


----------



## Kit (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, a bunch of busy people!  I did a little walking yesterday to and from the parking lot to the zoo and then around a fundraiser at the zoo.  The fundraiser helps Rwandan people and animals.  It was a wonderful time and picked up a beautiful painting done by a gentleman from Rwanda with prosthetic arms.  We will go out for a little while this afternoon after watching football!!!

Keep smiling my friends!

Kit


----------



## Goldfish (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessi said:


> I haven't posted for a couple days due to feeling icky. I'm much better today, though.
> 
> Update: 1. Dad came home yesterday. His 3-day steroid infusions have really helped him. He's very tired still, though. And 2. My husband got the job!!!...
> 
> ...


Wow Jessi how is the Hand? Very sore I'm sure and poor you with that bug. On the good side Great to here about the kids reports form the schools. you must be very proud. And best of all CONGRATULATIONS jessi's Hubby! Fabulous!

I have been away for a while to while I adjust to uni. Two days and a workshop last sat and I feel very happy. Get to do loads of walking in a very lovely campus........and boy do I walk there!

Hope everyone is staying well.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 23, 2011)

@ Goldfish - Hey, school sounds great! I'm so proud of you for doing this. Is your campus very large? I know there's quite a bit of walking going on. Keep it up! You'll be so strong!
My hand is much better. Just a couple little scabs and a sore spot between the first 2 knuckles. Thanks for asking. 

@ Kit - That's cool that you supported the fundraiser for Rwanda. Do you love your new painting?

I'm not great at posting every day. I guess life gets too busy. So here's an update: In the last 5 or 6 days, my husband and I have been very busy on the bedroom updating. We've finished moving everything out (crowding the other rooms in the house, unfortunately). Then we cleaned the windows and the walls. My husband was down for 2 days of it, though, because he caught the bug that I had previously. I spent a day at the library with my 6th grade daughter. It was a field trip, and I volunteered to be a chaperone. It was fun, because a lot of the students were in my class 2 years ago. 
Yesterday, I pried off the wood panel wall off of the west wall of the bedroom. Then I spent hours scraping and sanding the paint and glue off of it. It was really hard work. y husband worked on the yard and shed all day. He is also piling all the garbage outside that we are accumulating from this update. We have a neighborhood dumpster scheduled to be dropped off on Monday. Today, I plan on tearing up the carpet in the bedroom to expose the hardwood underneath. 

Obviously, I haven't been on many walks lately. I feel that it's mostly justified, but I would really love to get that fresh air again. Like I said earlier, though, we're in over our heads. My husband starts working on Monday, and we want to have the bulk of it done before then. I'm pulling my hair out right now. :ybatty: I'm going crazy. Anyone care to join me?

EDIT: I finished pulling the carpet up, carried it outside. Man, it was heavy! Then I spent the next hour or so prying up all the nail-boards along the perimeter of the room. That was tiring. The padding will have to wait until tomorrow. 

My family worked hard on their chores today, so we took them to the school carnival this evening. My youngest son performed with his class, a western dance number. He looked adorable as a cowboy. He was one of two boys out of 15 that really stood out. I never knew how well my 7 year old can move! We had a lot of fun, but I am officially done for the day. I did a lot of walking there. It was good to feel the fresh, crisp air changing with the season.

I hope all is well. Take care, everybody! :ghug:


----------



## ameslouise (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, I missed alot by staying away over the summer!

I am officially signing up!  And hopefully I won't have too many days where I count the two block walk to Harrison's bus stop as my official daily walk!!

Rainy today but I still plan to walk downtown. Will report back later....

- Ames


----------



## Jessi (Sep 24, 2011)

Yay! So good to have you, Ames! Stay hydrated on your walks, sweetie. And enjoy the rain. I'm sure it will be wonderful. :hug:


----------



## ameslouise (Sep 24, 2011)

Avoided the ran and took a nice, albeit short, walk downtown to the Pottstown Pet Fair.  The fair was in the borough hall park and it looks lovely with the hanging planters and big planters on the ground.  It was great to see so many people out and about with their pets!  Not a big pet person but we like to support our local events.

Have a great weekend everyone!! - Amy


----------



## Kit (Sep 26, 2011)

@Jessi--I hope the bedroom remodeling is going well and your husband is enjoying his new job.  Yes, I love the painting.  We have it in a frame now and just have to hang it.  

Well as for walking doing really bad at it.  Still battling with a low grade fever on and off so not feeling very good.  Going to see the Gastro Thursday.  Fatigue has been big problem.  I am almost needing 11 hours of sleep a night now.  Sigh.  

Hope everyone else is well.

Kit


----------



## ameslouise (Sep 26, 2011)

Walked about a mile today, down to look at a property for possibly moving our office, then back again. It's pretty hot out today for late September!  But it was a nice day for a walk and Harrison and I had a nice chat while we walked together.

- Amy


----------



## Jessi (Sep 27, 2011)

Catch-up:

What a crazy day on Saturday! My husband went to his Kung Fu class all morning, but called me an hour before it ended. When he spars with other black belts, he plays quite rough. This time was a little _too_ rough. When he called, my brother, another black belt, was taking him to the ER at the VA Hospital, because my poor hubby landed wrong after doing a jumping side-thrust kick. He said when he landed, his knee turned out on the side of his leg, rather than the front. Poor baby. He got it x-rayed, damaged tendons and ligaments, no tear. He met us at the Greek Food Festival after getting ihis knee snapped back into place and a full-size temporary brace put on it. I wheeled him around and brought him a yummy gyro and cheese pie, while he agonized in his wheelchair. I am so sad that he got hurt, but it forced me to do a lot more walking than I would have at the festival. Also, I'm quite surprised that he even agreed to join us there. 

On Sunday, I walked only a little bit to and from church. Spent the day resting and taking care of my husband and kids.

Today, I walked a short distance to and from my son's school. Then I spent all the rest of my energy carrying the pile of garbage we've accumulated from this house update over to the dumpster that was dropped off this morning. The roll of carpet was the hardest part. It went quickly, though, and I feel really good about being able to do it on my own. I feel strong. Plus the weather was wonderful. 

Side note:

Hubby was able to drive himself to SLC for his new job at the VA. (It's his left leg that's wounded.) The day went well. He used his lunch break to run to the VA Hospital for a fitting for a new knee brace, making it back just in time to resume his training. He's getting good at crutches already! He said his job was just training, as expected, so kind of boring. But it will get better, he thinks.

Hope everyone is well still. Keep walking!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday: I took a short walk to and from my son's school again. It was hot outside. I noticed my flowers and roses are taking a second chance at life this year. Blooming twice... my garden looks like Spring time. 
I spent the rest of the day plucking staples and nails out of the wood floor in the master bedroom. It's really starting to look good.

This morning, I had a check-up appointment with my GI. Everything looking good. Then I walked over to Roxberry Juice to pick up a smoothie. YUM! It was my reward to myself for being so brave during the blood draw.  It's pretty chilly out - very different than yesterday. But it should get up to 82*F later on today. So maybe my flowers will be happy after-all.


----------



## David (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you're all doing well with this.  I admit it, I've completely flaked out on it   I AM exercising though, just not taking regular walks.  I just moved so hopefully when I get settled, that'll change.  

Keep up the good work, sorry for not leading by example


----------



## Jessi (Sep 30, 2011)

We still love ya, David! :hug:
Take care during all that unpacking.

Yesterday, I walked all over the Junction (a recreational neighborhood near my home) during the day. I also walked to and from my son's school in the afternoon. Then in the evening, I attended a track meet to support some family and friends of my daughters. It was hot out! Walking was fine for me, but my heart goes out to the runners at the track meet, because of the unbearable heat! They were all red faced as they ran through the finish line. I also ran into an old friend I used to teach with. She'd been doing service in Haiti for the past year, and now she's back! It was a great day.

I'll try to check in later today with more walking to post. I hope....


----------



## DougUte (Oct 1, 2011)

Today I helped my neighbor, who is recovering from a severe brain injury, do his physical therapy. A few years ago he was in a bicycle accident. He flipped over the handle bars and hit head first into the ground. His helmet broke on impact and he became a quadraplegic. Very sad.  Anyway, he is determined he will walk again. Today, with help and a walker, he walked from his house to the end of the street and back. Our job was just to make sure he did not fall.  He is really an inspiration. It was a nice way to spend my walk today.


----------



## Mountaingem (Oct 1, 2011)

Epic fail for me David lol! I had a flare and gave up, oops. I'm getting back on the bandwagon, though


----------



## Jessi (Oct 2, 2011)

Friday, I walked a couple blocks to pick up my son from school. My boxer joined me, and we had a good time greeting the children and parents that passed us along the way.

Then yesterday, I skipped the walk, but stayed busy at my momma's house. I took my kids and a neighbor friend of my daughter with me to start sewing some Halloween costumes for them. My mother offered to help and to feed us. It was a nice trip. We did a lot of base-work on 3 costumes, with plans for a fourth coming along.

Today, I walked ALL OVER a warehouse store! I was physically done after the first two store aisles, but had a lot more shopping to do. My husband rode around in a power chair, as he is still recovering from his knee injury. I was a little jealous, to say the least. I just wasn't feeling very strong today. Sure hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Kit (Oct 3, 2011)

HI all!

Well I have changed my medicine a little (no fevers as of now) and hope this will give me more energy to walk.  I actually went for a short walk to go out to eat and then around the grocery yesterday!  yeah, it felt good to move.  I also took a short walk on Friday with a coworker to get lunch.  Yes, a food theme for me who loves food!   The flowers around our work are really pretty, but it was cold!

Hope everyone has a good week!

Kit


----------



## Jessi (Oct 4, 2011)

@ Kit - I'm glad you're doing a bit better. I hope it continues upwards. It's really good to see you back here. 

Yesterday, I enjoyed another nice walk with my dog to my son's school and back. My son loves it when I bring Meg. People always stop us to comment on her painted nails. (My 13 year old daughter is responsible for the nail polish. )


----------



## David (Oct 4, 2011)

I took a nice long walk under the stars last night.  God, I love looking up at the stars on a clear night and living away from major sources of light.

*sigh*


----------



## ameslouise (Oct 4, 2011)

DougUte said:


> Today I helped my neighbor, who is recovering from a severe brain injury, do his physical therapy. A few years ago he was in a bicycle accident. He flipped over the handle bars and hit head first into the ground. His helmet broke on impact and he became a quadraplegic. Very sad.  Anyway, he is determined he will walk again. Today, with help and a walker, he walked from his house to the end of the street and back. Our job was just to make sure he did not fall.  He is really an inspiration. It was a nice way to spend my walk today.


Wow! That is amazing!  Keep us posted on his progress!

Today I walked into town and met my hubber for lunch.  Nice, crisp fall weather. I love hearing the crunch of the leaves under my feet.

- Amy


----------



## Jessi (Oct 4, 2011)

Today we had a beautiful and terrible storm. It rained hard and heavy. The wind blew like crazy in every direction. The sky looked ominous. It was wonderful! 

I dressed myself warmly, put a poncho on my dog, and stepped outside to brave the weather. On my way to my son's school, the rain stopped. I stood in his schoolyard, waiting for him to come out - in my warm clothes, mind you - and out comes the sunshine. 

I can't believe how quickly it started to warm the world up again. The sky cleared and I began to boil. It was so HOT! I was tempted to peel all my clothes off right there! But I'm too modest for that.

It was a very adventurous walk today.


----------



## CollegeStudent (Oct 4, 2011)

It's nice to hear that many people are going out for a nice walk each day

I'll be joining this thread! Honored to be part of this proactive daily regimen.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all
Been a while so apologies. Missed you all though. I am doing well at college and fitting in great but I'm totally wrecked and there isn't much walking happening. More sitting in the library for hours working while I wait for my lift  home. Think tummy is not so happy... hope things dont go down hill.  bit concerned but hopefully its just getting used to the change...think positive. 

I am a little disappointed though that I cant get out cycling much. This was supposed to be my free time for me every sat morning but I have so much to do that even last week when I went out, we did 40km and it was a bit much. I still haven't quite recovered. Oh well chin up and maybe I'll get an energy boost from somewhere.

Hope you are all well anyway.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome College! Glad you're joining us.

Goldfish - glad to hear from you. I hope you get better quickly. Yes, think positive. 

I walked in the rain again today. This time it was quite chilly. The wind tried to carry my umbrella away a few times, but my son and I had a great time.


----------



## Entchen (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Gang: Walked (and rode the train) home from work tonight with the campus security volunteers. Nice company, and no walking alone on dark paths! It was drizzling but a good walk nonetheless. The walking portion of the trip home takes about 20-25 minutes total.

Annnnnd...guess which girl whining about her body seizing up and not letting her do ANYTHING in mid-September managed the 5 kms Run for the Cure on Sunday? I couldn't believe it! Needed breaks, but I did it in 41 minutes...woo hoo! 

Thanks so much for your support when I was crippled and feeling pathetic..."this too" really does pass.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow Entchen!!!!

Way to go, sweetie! I am so proud of you! Keep up the hard work. It pays off.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 9, 2011)

Well done Entchen, well proud :thumleft:

All OK here but still no walking  just haven't got the time but am catching up on essays and homework so that in itself is good. Nice to feel I am catching up with stuff. Weather here quite chilly today and fire burning. Hope its not too cold with you guys.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 9, 2011)

Went out for a walk this afternoon around the neighbourhood with our little guy in the stroller. Ended up doing about 3.7 km (short of 2.5 miles).  Warm day here, about 75F (25C).  Was able to check out some new houses going up and watch the sailboats on the river.


----------



## Entchen (Oct 9, 2011)

That sounds really nice, Hawkeye! Can I ask which river? I kayak on the Kennebecasis each summer (if I can get time + plane fare!). 

I rode my bike instead of walking today again -- must get in as much cycling as possible before the snow flies. Since it's Thanksgiving, the streets were very quiet so I had the neighbourhood pretty much to myself!


----------



## Jessi (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA for a couple days. Remicade infusion wiped me out. I was able to do some small walking today. The world was still spinning around me a little bit because of my fatigue not wearing off completely, but it felt really good to get up and out of the house for the first time this weekend. 

Everybody seems to be doing well. Keep it up! :hug:


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 10, 2011)

Did the same route today, albeit a bit longer.  Weather was better  - cooler with a nice breeze


----------



## ameslouise (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't walk too far today, just a few blocks. But I did take a nice bike ride yesterday - first time on a bike since I got my arse sewn up!!  It felt good to be on a bike again and my arse felt fine!!

- Amy


----------



## Jessi (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a short walk to pick up my son from school. Beautiful weather. Felt a little dizzy, but had lots of energy anyway.


----------



## MDCA (Oct 12, 2011)

Did 2 miles with my dog tonight. I just needed to get out. I'm so sick of being sick. I feel like I'm just rotting away in my house, not good.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 12, 2011)

Yesterday, I had a sick sister who needed help with her kids while she slept off a migraine.
I missed my walk, but I sure got a lot of exercise taking care of the toddlers. WHEW!


----------



## TLA2011 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still not at walking stage. One month into purinethol treatment;& a seton in place; I'm lucky if I've got the energy to get out of bed, let alone walk!! From that perspective; the drugs can suck hey. Not only are we unwell; but the drugs wipe us out!


----------



## Sunshine Cat (Oct 13, 2011)

:Flower:I walked every day for the last 6 months. It really helps me start the day off running.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 13, 2011)

Took a short walk to and from the school again. The weather was lovely. The dog was a little out of control. She's acting as though she has Spring Fever again! Probably because it's warming up to the 70's for the rest of the week. (Warm before the Storm)


----------



## Entchen (Oct 13, 2011)

Got in my walk time travelling to & from night class again yesterday. Too cold and windy for wimpy me today, but I will take my bike to the Y this evening and do a spin class.


----------



## Kit (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Welcome CollegeS!  Have been doing most of my walking in stores, but hoping to get out some this weekend.  Just have to watch how much I try to do!

Take care all!

Kit


----------



## ameslouise (Oct 16, 2011)

Took a lovely 3 mile walk this morning around 8 am - very early for me on a Sunday morning!  I went thru town, then thru the park by the creek (which was so quiet and peaceful) then back thru town again.  It was a great way to start the day!

- Ames


----------



## SilverLady (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll do it. I'm stuck with superglue to my couch; which magically disappears when i need the loo; to get a new cup of modulen; and to do my teeth.

Gosh; It will be hard; but I'm in! 

ika: <Walking !!


----------



## Jessi (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey SilverLady! Glad you've joined us. It's really great that we all have each other to motivated.

I took a walk today with my 2 youngest. We were on a mission to collect rocks for a school assignment tomorrow. It was so much fun. The breeze felt good, and we ended up getting a few sprinkles dropping from the clouds onto our faces. It was also nice to spend that time with my children.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey all hope you are doing good. Miss coming in here on a regular basis. Did a mini trek between college buildings today which is prob 10 minutes each way and then went to the county library a couple of times this week which is about 20 minutes each way so i'm still going. Essay in today.:eek2: Keep your fingers crossed that they dont give me the thumbs down. 1st one and nervous! I'll be happy with a pass. See you soon :heart:


----------



## bobby.parker (Oct 18, 2011)

Great idea!

Hopefully can also spread to those outside of the Crohn's forum! Imagine the whole world taking the time out to take a walk every day!


----------



## SugarberryGA (Oct 18, 2011)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Jessi (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome bobby and sugarberry! Glad you joined us.

I've been somewhat MIA on this thread. I've been walking just about every day. This thread has really helped me through some physically rough times. I 'm not so great about posting, but the walks are being done.

I hope everyone is continuing to try. :hug:


----------



## ameslouise (Oct 18, 2011)

Haven't been walking everyday but I have been exercising. It feels good to be moving again!!


----------



## Kit (Oct 23, 2011)

Again, yes it has been a while.  The only walking I am getting done is in stores and some around our hospital campus.  We did get a treadmill, so hopefully this winter I can walk some.  I also signed up for our hospital system's Live Your Whole Life walking program which starts the 31st of Oct.  Hopefully that will keep me motivated.  

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Goldfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Aiming for a swim on Friday. Lets hope I do it.


----------



## robbo87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only just come across this thread but thought i would get involved, I find myself atleast going for one short walk every evening, And even if its cold and rainy (which it quite often is here in sunny england....) i just wrap up and enjoy it. Ever since i was 16 and before Crohns disease came into my life i struggled with bouts of depression and spent far to long stuck in the house doing nothing but sitting at my computer. So Near enough every day I plug in the Ipod and go for a short walk. And I've always found it really really helps. If not just to give a bit of time away from the tv and computer where i can think about things in a way that i otherwise wouldn't have chance to do at home. Can't really go to far at the moment because im still getting back on my feet after surgery but hopefully soon can do longer than the 25 minute walks that im doing at the moment. Also do a bit of swimming, which was a bit difficult to do again after having an ileostomy but im glad i did it.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I've been really bad at keeping up lately. I haven't got in many walks as my little one has managed to give me 3 colds since she started pre school in sept. I did manage to get to my local museum on sunday and I had a ball, the museum fire cannons three times a year and sunday was one of those days, the BOOM went straight through our body's. I can't wait to get back down and finish the tour and then I making plans to go into the Dublin Archive's to research my family tree.
Goldfish - I hope you get that swim in on friday. 
Kit - that live your whole own life walking program sounds brilliant
Martin - send me some of your energy, after surgery and to do be doing so much, you should be very proud of yourself.
Gwen xxx


----------



## Kit (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all,

It has been a very sad 2 weeks.  My friend who was in the hospital ended up passing away last week, he was a dear friend's husband who I new very well.  Got to spend time with the family and my friend.  Then unfortunately lost my mother in law over last weekend.  So I have been traveling and going to funerals.  Between that and work have been using most of my energy.  Hopefully this next week I will feel like I want to get out some.  I did do some walking at our zoo this past weekend with a friend.  It was Boo at the zoo and got to see a bunch of little ones dressed up!  It was a fun/long day.  
Robbo:  proud of you for getting out each day.  Keep it up!
Gwen:  I love the Live your whole life events.  This is the 3 time I have done it and I like that it encourages me to do some activity.  
Goldfish:  I hope your swim went well.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow kit you are overwhelmed but 3 is the limit of funerals ..they say they come in 3's please look after yourself/


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been walking 1.3 kms a day and my inspiration is my cat...yes my cat and 2 dogs come around our property trails and none are on leashes or collars, so it amazes me my cat comes with us:tongue:

Also during the week I do the treadmill, Gazelle (low impact machine) and mobile bike all a mile each.  Plus the walking.  Only been a couple of weeks but feels so much better.

Even my husband walks 2time a day when he is home. So getting older means get moving!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Goldfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Goldfish said:


> Aiming for a swim on Friday. Lets hope I do it.


Didn't get to go...guilt that I should be prepping for essays took over! Bugger!

Kit so sorry to hear of your terrible time recently. Hope you re coping alright.

Gwen really good to hear from you and hope the cold is going.


----------



## MADiMarc (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, just came across this thread.  I try to walk outside a minimum of 3 days a week.  Today was a walk day.  I kind of amble though!  Saw some ducks swimming on the lake and a little girl laughing in the sunshine today.  Two beautiful things!


----------



## Kit (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Goldfish and Pen for the kind words.  I am hanging in, but I do know they come in 3's and really not prepared for that.  Today will be a day of rest and play.  Thanks again friends!


----------



## Goldfish (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Well its been busy year college year so far but finally on Thursday morning I got to go swimming which was really invigorating. Would love to go every week if possible but we'll see. Walking when I can. Hope you all had a great Christmas and wishing you all the best for the new year xx


----------



## Gue33 (Jan 8, 2012)

RA had me really sore for 6 months.  Moving pretty fast today, so I took advantage and went shopping.  Found some real gems and snagged some good deals.  Feet are letting me know I pounded the cement, but it was well worth it.  All around good day.


----------



## Kit (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi walker friends!  Well my good intentions have gotten a little side tracked.  I ended up not feeling well for a while and then found an abscess.  I am home from the hospital now with my drain.  Surgery is still in the future.  I did walk at the hospital each day.  Started with one lap around the unit and then by the time i left I had done 2 laps and then 1 laps 3 other times.  We were on the 3rd floor, so we(my husband and I) went to see the sunset 2 nights.  Hope all is doing well.
Kit


----------



## MADiMarc (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad you are home and I'm sure you are too!  Doesn't sound to me that you let your walking go really.  You walked at the hospital!  
Stay healthy!


----------



## MADiMarc (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, beautiful day here!  70 and sunny, wonderful for walking!  Well, my ambling anyway!


----------



## bkbigfish (Jan 12, 2012)

I am thankfull that I can still mtn bike! I rode over 2,100 miles last year, and thats with a small bowel open sugery, and probably 3.5 months of being sick! I started out walking 8 hrs after surgery and have not looked back!


----------



## Kit (Jan 12, 2012)

Good job bk!  I may not be that adventurous, but I will persevere.  Thanks Marc!  I am very glad to be home.  Now to get in a routine and learn how to wash hair in a sink and take sponge baths!


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Spring is in the air here and just love the walk to the bus stop now in the morning. Birds singing, bright already and getting warmer. Lovely.


----------



## Kit (Mar 4, 2012)

Well all the last month has been a very different one for me.  I ended up getting surgury Feb 15th to remove part of my colon (sigmoid).  I am recuperating at home and trying slowly to get myself moving.  My husband took me on a short walk to a nature center which we saw 2 young bucks.  It was nice to get out and breath some fresh air.  Today we will walk some inside, it is to cold to be out long.  Keep walking!  I need the motivation!

Kit


----------



## scottsma (Mar 4, 2012)

hi all,having had dogs for 46yrs walking is something I do without a thought.It's part of my life,like washing up and shopping.no matter what the weather,hot,cold,windy,snow,rain frost,the dog goes out.1 hr am and 1hr pm.On holiday with our caravan,all day and every day.If you're looking for motivation get a step counter from a sports shop.Aim to do an extra 100 steps per week.It's amazing how easy it is and how pleased with yourself you'll be


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 10, 2012)

Walking doesnt really happen these days with the amount of styudying I have to do but I made up for it a little today by setting it all aside and going outside and getting some things ready for the garden this year. The weather was really mild today and dry and I set some cabbage, carrots, potatoes, cauliflower and leeks. Also put a flat packed cold frame together with the hubby and parents. What a laugh! :rof: Instructions said "one person required." I dont think so. All four people in reality. God bless Lidl. 
Today was a really great day!ika:


----------



## Kit (Mar 11, 2012)

Getting out more.  Went to the Nature Center today and have been walking in my development.  Up to 14-15 min.  This week i will try to work up to more.  @Goldfish---Glad it was nice enough for you to get outside today!  It was nice hear as well, but rain tomorrow.  @scottsma thanks for the encouragement, I have a pedometer somewhere, that is a good suggestion!

Kit


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my pedometer out today too and the nentendio ds with the details of how fit I am is back on the go too. Had a big exam last night but my friend and I went out for a lovely walk before hand to clear the head and it really made a difference. so nice to be able to get out again after the winter. Dont you just love the longer evenings? Target of 8500 steps a day. Good to have a goal.


----------



## Irishtarheel (Mar 13, 2012)

Spring is here this week, woohoo!  Temps in the 70's and will hit 80 on Thursday.  Just took a neighborhood walk with my Lakie to look at all the bulbs that are out and the Pear Trees in bloom.  They are like big white cotton balls, haha.  The hardwoods are just starting to peek out.  It's always a good time for a new beginning... Happy Spring to all, and a Happy St. Patrick's Day soon!


----------



## CLynn (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in! We have the spring weather this week also, so starting should be easy!


----------



## wolfem (Mar 13, 2012)

I was running but I lose too much weight so I've just been walking.  I get super depressed if I don't go out.  Appreciate the thread


----------



## Kit (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep walking a little more.  Took an 18 min walk yesterday and plan on going out tonight.  I have been enjoying listening to the birds!  Yes, Spring is coming, ok so has the rain, we are expecting more tomorrow.  Thanks for all the encouragement.   

Have a good day!  

Kit


----------



## Manatey (Mar 14, 2012)

I walked over to the neighbors today and played with their new puppy. Did my some good! I am trying to get ready to go back to work Monday, Have been off since Mid January so this was helpful getting outside for a while.  Plus we broke a record high here today 86!


----------



## Kit (Mar 17, 2012)

Went for a 15min walk yesterday and talked to a friend on the way.  My husband and I are planning on getting out some today as well!  It is suppose to be beautiful!  Enjoy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## DougUte (Mar 17, 2012)

We are at Arches national Park. Its hiking day!


----------



## scottsma (Mar 17, 2012)

going on google earth to have a looksee.enjoy yourselvesand keep well


----------



## mikeyarmo (Mar 17, 2012)

I walked to the post office and back home to pick up my new passport as my old one had expired. It was relaxing and even motivated me to get started on some work that I have been dreading that is not due until May.... better to try and get it over with now then let it linger!


----------



## DougUte (Mar 17, 2012)

Went on hike 1. A ranger guided tour at the windows district in Arches. 1.5 miles.


----------



## KWalker (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that the weather is starting to warm up I've made a goal to walk the dog for atleast an hour a day so he can get some excericse too. We've been out everyday for the last week now and plan to continue every day its not raining.


----------



## Kit (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow everyone!  It sounds like we are getting some motivation with the warmer weather.  It is cloudy and rainy here today, but yesterday was nice and went for a 30 min, yes 30 min walk at a Metro Gardens yesterday.  Not many flowers yet, but saw daffodils and lenten rose.  Ok I was exhausted after the walk, but it felt good to get out!


----------



## KWalker (Mar 18, 2012)

We're supposed to get a thunderstorm here in St Catharines, ON today so it's all cloudy but I'm hoping it will either hold off or the sun will come out so I can get out for a walk.  Sadly there's not many flowers here blooming yet either, and the grass is brown from being so dead so it's not much to look at lol


----------



## scottsma (Mar 18, 2012)

Iv'e had dogs for 47yrs (not the same ones )and I can honestly say that they've always been walked twice a day,every day except just after my hysterectomy when my husband and son did the deed.although I'm not as sick as a lot of you guys I have been quite poorly at times and suffer from D. and urgency.some mornings the walk is a bit late but we always go out NO MATTER WHAT THE WEATHER.Spring and Autumn are my favourite seasons.Also I don't drive so walk to the shops (about 2ml round trip)twice a week.most days I'm really tired by late afternoon (I'm 64) but happy I've had some excersise and the dog is content.So,well done all of you,keep up the good work.


----------



## KWalker (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not sick either, or as bad as some people have it.  For me its just a matter of having time.  The weather held off and its beautiful out today. (20 and sunny) so we went on a nice 1.5 hour walk and we even found a splash pad for when it gets warmer.  I have a miniature schnauzer (small dog) so he can only handle walking for so long or else I would definitely keep going.    Were out relaxing on the balcony watching the big ships go by on the canal and after dinner we'll probably go out again for a walk!  I love this weather


----------



## KWalker (Mar 18, 2012)

Snapped a picture of the dog from our walk today!  I'm not sure if that's his excited face or the sun is in his eyes lol


----------



## Irene3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm joining in taking a walk each day. I need to go shopping later, but just thought I need milk...should walk and later go do bigger shopping. It's been great to read about all you even when crohns pain sets in, trying to at least walk a bit, so I will too. I keep saying I'll do pilates in the mornings, but this is a good way to start. Been down about a possible resection coming up, and I'm looking for a rental with my little girl which I'm finding so disheartening, and still on high dose of prednisone, with it's lovely side effects, so you guys inspired me. A walk a day will be good. Then the excersise...and quiting cigarettes, and cutting back on dairy over the next few months.... Ah, depressing. So off I go for a walk. Have a great day all. xo


----------



## Kit (Mar 19, 2012)

@ Irene, hoping all goes well with the resection and rental.  Unfortunately Crohn's is so up and down!  @kwalker, great pic of your dog!  I am impressed you are on no medication!  What made them decide that was a good route to take? I always thought medication was important to keep the inflammation down, so you don't get many flares or complications.

It is going to be nice today, so hoping for a walk or two today. Yesterday went to the Nature center again and saw birds.  Yeah!

Encouragement to everyone,
Kit


----------



## Cathybiker (Mar 19, 2012)

KWalker said:


> Snapped a picture of the dog from our walk today!  I'm not sure if that's his excited face or the sun is in his eyes lol


What a beautiful dog...he looks like he's smiling!! Hope you had a great walk.


----------



## KWalker (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! He's a terrible walker to be honest lol. He just runs all over the place.   


Sidenote: I took him for a walk this morning to wear in some new flip flops. Let's just say next time I'll start with smaller walks to get used to them. The support in flip flops suck!


----------



## scottsma (Mar 19, 2012)

flipflops not good.you need to be really comfy,even if it is just your feet.you've all got plenty to think about without sore feet as well


----------



## Cathybiker (Mar 19, 2012)

KWalker said:


> Thanks! He's a terrible walker to be honest lol. He just runs all over the place.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I took him for a walk this morning to wear in some new flip flops. Let's just say next time I'll start with smaller walks to get used to them. The support in flip flops suck!


He looks like he has some doodle in him.  Yup, flip flops don't work so well:ylol:


----------



## KWalker (Mar 19, 2012)

We just got back from ANOTHER walk! Lol.  I'm at like 3 hours today! Its just too nice to sit inside.     He's a pure bread miniature schnauzer.


----------



## Irene3 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thank you Kit*

Thank you, it is up and down, and I think medication side effects and general crohns unwellness has me depressed some days. But it wonderful to speak to others going through the same symptoms/emotions and I find it inspiring when I read...take a walk...or get fit 2012. 
Yet to take my walk today but need to go drop applications in and a few things so I'll be up and about anyway.
  Thanks for the encouragement, hope everyone has a great day. 
xoxo


----------



## Susan2 (Mar 19, 2012)

KWalker said:


> We just got back from ANOTHER walk! Lol.  I'm at like 3 hours today! Its just too nice to sit inside.     He's a pure bread miniature schnauzer.


Hi from another mini Schnauzer owner. :applause:

White minis are uncommon here in Australia. I have a salt and pepper male (11 years old - you can just see him, very ungroomed at the time, in my AV) and have owned two before this one.

We have come back from our morning walk and will have another one tonight when it gets a bit cooler - it's going to be 28C here with a hot north wind and none of my minis have liked the heat. He'll just sleep off the rest of the day. :lol:


----------



## KWalker (Mar 19, 2012)

Susan that's awesome! Dash is crazy! He's going to be 2 in May and it seems like he's either sound asleep or running around like crazy lol.  He's quite a character though and I think he's the perfect breed for me and my lifestyle.   The white ones are pretty rare all over the globe and he is considered a European look because we didn't get his ears or tail cropped.   Like you said, he loves his walks and runs around the whole time but towards the end I think the heat starts to get to him.   

We are looking into getting another one, just can't decide if we want another mini or a giant.


----------



## lisakuney (Mar 19, 2012)

I started cortisone injections into my left heel today, woohoo!  The right foot is feeling much better after several injections and icing every night. Stupid plantar fasciitis. I can't wait to start walking again. I have an old chocolate lab that moseys more than walks, but at least we both get some fresh air. I even bought him and our departed border collie mix raincoats, and myself a rain poncho so we could walk in most weather. The only time we don't walk is if it is really cold. It's so beautiful right now with everything blooming, I can't wait to walk around my neighborhood and see everyone's yards!


----------



## KWalker (Mar 19, 2012)

Ouch! I couldn't imagine doing injections into the heel!  My fiancee has plantar fascitis (sp?) Too so I have an idea of what you're going through. She now has custom insoles because she has really high arches but its good because she can change out the good soles and put them in any normal shoe where the crappy soles come out.   Doesn't it make walking so much more enjoyable when you have a dog to join you?


----------



## Kit (Mar 20, 2012)

Went for a 25 min walk yesterday and saw more flowers and some budding trees.  It is was a really nice walk!  My goal today is to make it out to the main street and look at the sheep.  There are lots of babies out there!


----------



## Irishtarheel (Mar 20, 2012)

*Hi from a Lakeland Terrier owner!*

Hey there!  Our frisky dog breeds certainly keep us going, don't they?  I have an 8-year old golden/red Lakeland Terrier male and I just finished grooming him.  I loved the photo of your mini Schnauzer.  It reminds me so much like my Lakie!  Note to self:  leave the facial hair on my dog longer next time, haha.  I groomed him in a puppy cut which is cute (same length all over), but I really like how your buddy is groomed.  Will try that next time...Riley's hair grows like crazy, so that will be in 3-4 weeks easily.  I just love that Schnauzer/terrier enthusiasm, haha.  They are such clowns!  Makes me laugh when I'm exhausted or feel crummy and makes me get outside, even if it's just to take him to "go," and admire the sky and smell the breeze.  We got him 4 years after I was diagnosed and everyone, including me, thought I was crazy, since 3 kids were at home.  But, he is my shadow and my laughter and I have no regrets...He is probably really happy that I joined this forum and stopped venting to him


----------



## KWalker (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww!  We were actually talking about trying to get him the "puppy package" on his face next time. We occasionally shave him ourselves but with the inside of his ears, his nails and getting the bottom of his paws we like to get it done properly once and awhile too.  My fiancee's mom had a lakeland terrier that just passed away actually. She was only 11 and started having a lot of problems..  Boy, she was not a good dog though lol.. She was very protective over her food, toys, etc. and wouldn't hesitate to bite if you got too close for her.. I'll never forget the day she was sleeping on the couch and I went to pet her.. I thought I was going to lose my arm that day! lol

You're right though, Terriers just have something about them and they're great dogs.  It's hilarious with Dash when we go on our walks. I think his favorite things, yet biggest fear is pine cones lol.  When he sees them he runs in the opposite direction until he can gain the courage to pounce on it and rip it apart haha.



Kit.. You have sheep on the main street? That must be pretty cool.  I live in a city so our "main street" would be the downtown area and it's a pretty sketchy area so we just try to avoid it mostly lol.


----------



## scottsma (Mar 21, 2012)

*border terriers house keeper*

:medal1::medal1::uk_flag:hi all, just off out with alfie for 2nd walk of the day.when you've got a dog you really have to make the effort for his mental and physical well being.but I've got to admit it's great to put your feet up with a cuppa and a good book afterwards,especially in bad weather.


----------



## Kit (Mar 22, 2012)

@kwalker-main street may not have been a good term.  It is not down the middle of our city.  Our "Main Street" has all businesses down it.  We live in a subdivision development and the end of it where a larger road is, there is a sheep farm.  There are lots of babies right now and they are so cute!  My husband and I walked out there last night and took pictures of them.  He got some extra exercise because after we were almost there we found out the Compact Flash card in the camera didn't read right, so he ran home and back with a new one!  He was happy because it meant he didn't have to run on the treadmill last night.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## KWalker (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh nice! You should post the pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## Kit (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been trying to walk around more.  I walked at my husband's office the other day.  He works in a large long building so it is a trek from one end to another and even out to the parking lot!  It was a gorgeous day.

Here are a couple sheep pictures from the farm near us:


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 10, 2012)

No hope of getting out at the moment due to study and the very random weather we are having. Sun followed by very heavy rain. Still I have been doing a little gardening at the weekends and on Saturday I bought and planted an apple tree which I love to bits...actually I am a bit obsessed and treating it like a child. Perhaps I think it will grow legs and walk Ha! Still it was a great way to burn some calories as our back garden is full of stones under that grass and took time to remove. Typical estate stuff! All good now though. Anyway as we have been doing pictures of late I will try to add my tree...who I have named Elsie-Kate....I seriously need help now


----------



## scottsma (Apr 10, 2012)

are you going to eat elsie kates progeny ? our 2yr old tree bore one "offspring" last year and my husband wanted a pie.Glad you are getting a wee bit exercise at least.Anything is better than nothing.I wait with anticipation for news of your happy event.


----------



## Mary:) (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg I love this idea...I'm gonna walk today also ....hopefully this will help my depression also. I will check in later!!!! Have fun walking everyone


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 10, 2012)

scottsma said:


> are you going to eat elsie kates progeny ? our 2yr old tree bore one "offspring" last year and my husband wanted a pie.Glad you are getting a wee bit exercise at least.Anything is better than nothing.I wait with anticipation for news of your happy event.


Oh yes indeedy! God knows what I'll make with one apple but I'll make the most of it anyway


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 10, 2012)

Mary:) said:


> Omg I love this idea...I'm gonna walk today also ....hopefully this will help my depression also. I will check in later!!!! Have fun walking everyone


Hey Mary, a friend of mine suffers from depression and walking seems to really make a difference to him. I bought him a radio/pedometer for his birthday last week to give him a boost and see how well he is doing. Hope you enjoy, happy walking!


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 14, 2012)

Trying to get back into the running - haven't been at it for a couple of months.  Went out this morning and ran for 1.6km (1 mile)


----------



## Kit (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi walkers,

It has been a while since i posted.  The weather hasn't been the best for walking outside, but have been trying to shop and walk around malls more.  We are hoping to get out today, the weather is suppose to be very nice!  I did get to spend some time with my sister visiting from California, which was nice.  I am also going to try to gradually get back to work, starting with transitional work, so instead of doing physical therapy I will do some office work for a while.  

@Mary, I am glad you found something that can motivate you and I hope it helps with the depression.
@hawkeye good job on the running!

Have a good day!

Kit


----------



## KWalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Same here! It's been cold, rainy and crappy outside lately   It's actually around 20 degrees today so I'm hoping the sun will finish coming out and the rain will stop so I can go for a walk later today. 

Aside from walking around campus and to the bus it's been awhile since I've been able to take the dog out for a nice walk


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 17, 2012)

Weather disastrous here too one minute sun and next stormy and hailstones. Managed to get two fitness classes in yesterday though so that made up for it. Sore today mind you but then that means its working. Hoping your all good


----------



## Dazzafarr (Apr 17, 2012)

Good Idea,
Because i havent been diagnosed as yet i wont join, although i will walk more.
find it helps my bones heaps.
inspirational


----------



## Kit (Apr 18, 2012)

Good job Goldfish!  I did a gentle yoga this am and hope for a walk later.  Keep up the good work!

Kit


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 18, 2012)

Kit said:


> Good job Goldfish!  I did a gentle yoga this am and hope for a walk later.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> Kit


Ha ha am feeling the muscles ever since though.:ylol: I was lucky actually because I had a really mad dash to the loo earlier in the day and thought I was in for a run of bad luck. Fortunately it seemed to be a one off. Felt great doing the classes but I hope the pain eases soon....clearly I am unfit.
Glad you got to do the yoga. Great to do something isn't it?


----------



## Kit (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah Goldfish it is!  I did take a walk last night with my husband.  It was nice.  It is suppose to be nice tomorrow too.   I was forced into a walk this am.  I am doing transitional work right now in a different building and I had to park pretty far away from the door I needed to go into this morning!  It was only about a tenth of a mile, but I was running a little late, so it seemed longer!  I hope your muscles feel better in a couple days.  

Kit


----------



## lisakuney (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got back from a nice walk (well, mosey) with my 14 year old labrador. It was 63F and lovely, the jasmine by my front porch is blooming and it looks and smells gorgeous outside. I am still struggling with the plantar fasciitis, but dagnabbit I am feeling my oats and want to get out and do something so badly. Thank you for creating this thread and giving me the inspiration to do so.


----------



## Kit (Apr 21, 2012)

hi Lisa, I have a suggestion for your plantar fascitis,  Find a specialized shoe store that has a Pedorthist.  They can look at your foot and prescribe the best footwear for you.  I think these sometimes are better that just getting orthotics for your shoe.  It may or may not help, but is worth looking into.  If you are getting physical therapy they may have a person/store they can recommend.  We have Foot Solutions around here.  

Kit


----------



## KWalker (May 13, 2012)

The weather has been beautiful here so I've been walking almost daily after work!  I also bought a new bike so I've started biking to and from work every day. Its about a 5km bike ride each way so its not a bad exercise


----------



## scottsma (May 14, 2012)

Well done !!! I bet you feel really good too


----------



## KWalker (May 14, 2012)

I do!  It took a few days to get used to the pedaling with my legs and the seat but now it feels great.


----------



## Goldfish (May 14, 2012)

KWalker said:


> The weather has been beautiful here so I've been walking almost daily after work!  I also bought a new bike so I've started biking to and from work every day. Its about a 5km bike ride each way so its not a bad exercise


That's great. I miss cycling so much but will get going in a couple of weeks when mu exams are over....and the weather improves....sore bum (for cycling reasons for a change) at the ready! :rof:


----------

